# Send Mom on a Romantic Adventure (or yourself, for that matter)



## Brenda Carroll

If time travel was possible and modern physics says it just might be, what could we accomplish if we could go back in time and 'rescue' historic geniuses from untimely deaths? But what might happen if the knowledge fell into the wrong hands? What if Albert Einstein had access to twenty-first century technology? What would Mozart think of Charlie Daniel's fiddle?

_Tempo Rubato_










RED ADEPT: 5 Stars!
Tempo Rubato has received a wonderful new review at the BlueBells of Scotland Trilogy blogspot. This novel is available at Amazon in both Kindle and Paperback and is also available from smashwords. Please stop by and read the review at:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/tempo-rubato-by-brendan-carroll.html


----------



## marianneg

I have to try this one - your cover is so beautiful!


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> First of all, my apologies to all those readers with too many books and so little time.
> 
> Imagine a company with the resources, money and technology equal to or greater than Bill Gates and Microsoft. Now add to that the genius of Albert Einstein and the brilliance of Wolfgang Mozart. Hold that thought and think: _What could possibly go wrong? _


What could possibly go wrong? EVERYTHING! So, now I have to go check out the book, thanks Brendan!


----------



## chilady1

Brendan, you are killing me!  I seriously need to go to a deserted island somewhere to try and finish all of your works.  In all honesty, thanks for your imagination and keeping me entertained.  

You are one of my new favorite authors, downloaded the latest and thanks!

BTW, how many books will there be total in the Red Cross series?  1.  Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered already and 2. I need to plan for how many more are to come.  

Thanks,

A BIG Fan!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Brendan, 

Can I get a little more info on the plot?  (There's no description on Amazon, yet. I know that can take a few days.)

Thanks!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Brendan Carroll said:


> First of all, my apologies to all those readers with too many books and so little time.
> 
> Imagine a company with the resources, money and technology equal to or greater than Bill Gates and Microsoft. Now add to that the genius of Albert Einstein and the brilliance of Wolfgang Mozart. Hold that thought and think: _What could possibly go wrong? _


The company becomes my Home Room when I was a Senior in High School: Chaos!!! 

Wait... are you foul-mothing Señor Einstein? Booo!!  *looks for his pitchfork*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> The company becomes my Home Room when I was a Senior in High School: Chaos!!!
> 
> Wait... are you foul-mothing Señor Einstein? Booo!!  *looks for his pitchfork*


Nay, nay! Senor Einstein is my hero! Hombre numero uno!! LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll

RedAdept said:


> Brendan,
> 
> Can I get a little more info on the plot? (There's no description on Amazon, yet. I know that can take a few days.)
> 
> Thanks!


OK, Miss Adept. This info on the plot is top secret (thanks to Amazon's foot dragging ).

A very nice lady by the name of Elisse Mannheim is a Mozart Scholar living a rather mundane life teaching Music History in a university in Vienna. Her secondary vocation is what turns her world upsidedown. She just happens to be a world-renowned Mozart handwriting expert, which means that she can take a musical manuscript purportedly written by the Maestro and determine whether or not it is a forgery or the real deal.

And so, Miss Mannheim receives a mysterious letter from a detective in New York City who is investigating the death of a university student there. His only clue as to who might have murdered her is an odd little letter found in her possessions. The catch? _The letter is signed by one W.A. Mozart_.

Now as many people who love the Master might know, he was a prolific writer of letters and this might have easily been a forgotten heirloom or a joke, but for one little detail. Naturally, she is quite skeptical when the detective asks her if the letter is an authentic piece of Mozartean handwriting simply because it is written on modern paper with a roller ball pen.

Before she realizes what is happening, she is swept into a fabulous adventure that takes her from her cozy home in Vienna to the West Texas desert where some very strange things are afoot.

How's that?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

chilady1 said:


> Brendan, you are killing me! I seriously need to go to a deserted island somewhere to try and finish all of your works. In all honesty, thanks for your imagination and keeping me entertained.
> 
> You are one of my new favorite authors, downloaded the latest and thanks!
> 
> BTW, how many books will there be total in the Red Cross series? 1. Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered already and 2. I need to plan for how many more are to come.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A BIG Fan!


Since you asked so sweetly and forthrightly and claim me as one of your favorite authors, I will only say that you should plan to pack a huge picnic basket and don't go to the Rockies where bears might be present, Miss Chilady because there are over twenty-five.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> What could possibly go wrong? EVERYTHING! So, now I have to go check out the book, thanks Brendan!


Miss Scarlett, Miss Scarlett! I would say "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a... well, you know, but you are absolutely correct. _ EVERYTHING _ covers it quite succintly.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

marianner said:


> I have to try this one - your cover is so beautiful!


I'm glad you liked it, Miss Marianner. Believe it or not, I designed it myself. Thank you so much. Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You People!  My Kindle is full. . . .no more room for download.  I'm going to have to  move some things to the SD card or download to the DX instead. . . . . .why do you people keep writing things I want to read when I haven't yet had time to read what you've already written!? 

Oh, well. . . .off to download. . . .geesh. . . . . .

(and DH thought I wouldn't spend so much on books when I had a Kindle. Harrumph!)


----------



## mamiller

I'm thinking that _you_ are the maestro, Mr. Carroll. Your books are your orchestra, and with the wave of your hand a new tune is dealt to us.

Bravo! This sounds absolutely riveting.


----------



## chilady1

Ann,

I feel your pain, but blame Brendan, he is the one starting ALL THIS TROUBLE!  This is a great problem to have!  To much to read, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Thanks, Brendan.

Getting my copy now.  

So many books, so little time.


----------



## Anju 

Brenden - STOP IT!! Go to work!!! Do something else!!! ARGHHHHHH

I'm with you on this Ann - no one else has a chance


----------



## Karen_McQ

Wow, what an awesome premise! I wouldn't be surprised if some publisher snaps this book up, Brendan. It's now on my list of must reads for when I get my Kindle.


----------



## crebel

Thanks Brendan!  I finally bought one of your books for my Kindle instead of DH's (although he is ready for Red Cross of Gold XIV) - I may have to break down and start reading them too.  Tempo sounds wonderful (the book, I mean).


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ann in Arlington said:


> You People! My Kindle is full. . . .no more room for download. I'm going to have to move some things to the SD card or download to the DX instead. . . . . .why do you people keep writing things I want to read when I haven't yet had time to read what you've already written!?
> 
> Oh, well. . . .off to download. . . .geesh. . . . . .
> 
> (and DH thought I wouldn't spend so much on books when I had a Kindle. Harrumph!)


My sincerest apologies, Miss Ann. Truly. 



chilady1 said:


> Ann,
> 
> I feel your pain, but blame Brendan, he is the one starting ALL THIS TROUBLE! This is a great problem to have! To much to read, I LOVE IT!


Again I'm sorry for all the trouble, Miss Chilady. Really. 



RedAdept said:


> Thanks, Brendan.
> 
> Getting my copy now.
> 
> So many books, so little time.


It breaks my heart about consuming your time, Miss Adept. (I'm working on the formatting problem. Seems there are some wierd ones in Temp). Honestly. 



Anju No. 469 said:


> Brenden - STOP IT!! Go to work!!! Do something else!!! ARGHHHHHH
> 
> I'm with you on this Ann - no one else has a chance


I'm totally disgusted with myself for not going to work today, Miss Anju. Sincerely. 



Karen_McQ said:


> Wow, what an awesome premise! I wouldn't be surprised if some publisher snaps this book up, Brendan. It's now on my list of must reads for when I get my Kindle.


I'm truly humbled by your words, Miss Karen. Absolutely! 



crebel said:


> Thanks Brendan! I finally bought one of your books for my Kindle instead of DH's (although he is ready for Red Cross of Gold XIV) - I may have to break down and start reading them too. Tempo sounds wonderful (the book, I mean).


My condolences on your break down, Miss Crebel. I can only hope that reading Tempo Rubato will uplift your spirits and by all means, during your convalescence, please.... go ahead and read The Knight of Death... I dare you!


----------



## Chloista

Sounds intriguing.  I downloaded!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chloista said:


> Sounds intriguing. I downloaded!


Thank you so much, Miss Chloista!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Miss Adept. This info on the plot is top secret (thanks to Amazon's foot dragging ).
> 
> A very nice lady by the name of Elisse Mannheim is a Mozart Scholar living a rather mundane life teaching Music History in a university in Vienna. Her secondary vocation is what turns her world upsidedown. She just happens to be a world-renowned Mozart handwriting expert, which means that she can take a musical manuscript purportedly written by the Maestro and determine whether or not it is a forgery or the real deal.
> 
> And so, Miss Mannheim receives a mysterious letter from a detective in New York City who is investigating the death of a university student there. His only clue as to who might have murdered her is an odd little letter found in her possessions. The catch? _The letter is signed by one W.A. Mozart_.
> 
> Now as many people who love the Master might know, he was a prolific writer of letters and this might have easily been a forgotten heirloom or a joke, but for one little detail. Naturally, she is quite skeptical when the detective asks her if the letter is an authentic piece of Mozartean handwriting simply because it is written on modern paper with a roller ball pen.
> 
> Before she realizes what is happening, she is swept into a fabulous adventure that takes her from her cozy home in Vienna to the West Texas desert where some very strange things are afoot.
> 
> How's that?


Wait just one minute MISTER!!! I have been bugging you forever to publish this... you said you lost the original....you go and wait until I am on vacation and tired and worn out to publish it? where do your loyalties lie Mr Carroll?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I'm thinking that _you_ are the maestro, Mr. Carroll. Your books are your orchestra, and with the wave of your hand a new tune is dealt to us.
> 
> Bravo! This sounds absolutely riveting.


Trust me IT IS!!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wait just one minute MISTER!!! I have been bugging you forever to publish this... you said you lost the original....you go and wait until I am on vacation and tired and worn out to publish it? where do your loyalties lie Mr Carroll?


I saved this as a home-coming gift to you, my queen!


----------



## BP Myers

Gratuitous bump because it is new and deserves to remain on the front page.

(Editorial Comment: 

Wish Kindleboard authors only pimped one book at a time so deserving books like this stayed on the radar screen longer.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

BP Myers said:


> Gratuitous bump because it is new and deserves to remain on the front page.
> 
> (Editorial Comment:
> 
> Wish Kindleboard authors only pimped one book at a time so deserving books like this stayed on the radar screen longer.)


I'll take that gratuitous bump and raise you one. You have my eternal gratitude!! *blushing* but happy! Thanks.


----------



## mamiller

This book needs Christmas lights strung around the thread.  I saw Dan Brown after reading about Tempo Rubato, and he just had his head in his hands, mumbling "wooees me"


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> i'm sure there are others besides Dan Brown... that are envious of his talent!


Me


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> And...&...and... he has one about a ghost in a mirror... and one with a little monkey that wears clothes (like the one in that movie, but he wrote it first!) He really should publish them... so talented... i'm sure there are others besides Dan Brown... that are envious of his talent!


So there you are, Miss Meredith! I missed you last night. What are you, an owl? You come out when I go to bed? But there you go, giving away all my secrets. I'd almost forgotten about that pesky little monkey.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> So there you are, Miss Meredith! I missed you last night. What are you, an owl? You come out when I go to bed? But there you go, giving away all my secrets. I'd almost forgotten about that pesky little monkey.


Wasn't his name Hal? I like Hal... your characters all intrigue me... you just make them soooo real...


----------



## rho

oh I am getting this one too   I am so happy all my kindle books fit in one little area - otherwise I would have run out of room in my house between books and yarn and roving --

my vacation reading list is getting longer and longer - wonder if I can extend the vacation until they are all read


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wasn't his name Hal? I like Hal... your characters all intrigue me... you just make them soooo real...


Haloran the Magnificent, ackchooly. A Simian Prince, he was... er, is.



rho said:


> oh I am getting this one too  I am so happy all my kindle books fit in one little area - otherwise I would have run out of room in my house between books and yarn and roving --
> 
> my vacation reading list is getting longer and longer - wonder if I can extend the vacation until they are all read


Thank you, Miss Rho and yes, I believe that you certainly should take a longer vacation. Thanks again, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm running in my little cage as fast as I can, but the wood chips keep getting stuck in the cogs.  I'm hoping to still be publishing things come next year.  Mayhap Hal, or Daniel will show by then.  I think Hal needs a lot of work first. Thanks for asking, Miss Merry.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

YOU ARE AT 1000!!! YEAH!!!    

How did you ever pass me up? I am the long-winded one who never shuuts up!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I flattered, Miss Merry. It is Ellie or Eloise and Daniel.


Spoiler



Hell


 it has been too long since I looked at it last...


----------



## vwkitten

I downloaded it today -- the premise is just tooooooo fun to pass up.  Thank you!  With all my projects, I tend to read slowly, but when I finish it, I'll post a review.  =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thanks for your support, Miss Trish.  I'll be starting on the Red Roses and Paint pretty quick like, but I also read quite slowly what with all the things I have to do.  I wish.... for more time!


----------



## Thumper

marianner said:


> your cover is so beautiful!


That's an understatement!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thanks, Miss Thumper.  I'm fairly proud of it myself since I did actually design it.  I even copied your cover from your 'cover opinion' thread and was going to fix it like I suggested in my comment there and send it to you, but I couldn't get it to blow up.  It wanted to just stay teeny-weeny on my screen.  I was going to surprise you, but... oh, well, they say it's the thought that counts .  Thanks again.  Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thanks for your support, Miss Trish. I'll be starting on the Red Roses and Paint pretty quick like, but I also read quite slowly what with all the things I have to do. I wish.... for more time!


Well... Brendan, I told Tinkerbell when I was at WDW that you needed a sprinkle of Pixie Dust and she said "no problem"... providing you answer PMs from your #1 Fan!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Do you realize that we just posted 20 seconds apart?  I'd call that serendipitous (if I could only spell serendipitous).  And I don't mind a little Pixie dust.  If it was good enough for Tink and Cap'n Hook and the Lost Boys.  I don't know so much about Peter Pan.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

What th'


Spoiler



hell


 laddie? Air ye writin' behind me back? I canna b'lieve ye've nae finished me own story! I met 'him' once and he's as good loive as he is dead and I nae took 'is head by th' by. Me thinks I'll pour meself a gud glass o' Scotch or maybe a Michelob Lite and sit down with me gud friends and brothers, Lucio and Paddy. We'll all sit down by the foire fur a spell and read about Mo this evening. Looking forward to this one, but will have to read twice as fast. Have a good week. vw


----------



## MrTsMom

I am totally loving this book! My time on the treadmill just flies by. I actually did extra time today because I didn't want to stop reading.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now that is truly gratifying, Miss Mr.T'sMom!  I'm loving it that you're loving it!!    Maybe I can even get some of the credit for your new level of fitness. Brendan


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll, the fitness guru.  It has a nice ring to it!


----------



## sandypeach

Just finished Tempo Rubato, yesterday.  What a great story!  It's nice to see that authors can still come up with unique ideas for a storyline.  Ones that don't follow some standard boilerplate.  I'll definitely have to check out some more of Mr. Carroll's work.

Paul


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sandypeach said:


> Just finished Tempo Rubato, yesterday. What a great story! It's nice to see that authors can still come up with unique ideas for a storyline. Ones that don't follow some standard boilerplate. I'll definitely have to check out some more of Mr. Carroll's work.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, Mr. Peach. I'm certainly gratified to hear your positive remarks on the story. I hope that you will try my other works as well. Part of the reason I became a writer was because I was sort of burned out on reading the same things under different guises. I suppose I wrote something that I would like to read.


----------



## telracs

Brendan,

I've gotten about 1/2 through and am finding myself stuck. So, let me ask you a question, and then I'll decide if I'm going to keep reading.


Spoiler



Does the Manhattan dectective ever show up again, or am I just stuck with Elisse and Mozart in West Texas?



Thanks.


----------



## crebel

Without using any spoilers, I'll just tell you....keep reading scarlet!  My head was spinning by the time I finished, great story.


----------



## MrTsMom

As much as I loved this book, my husband loves it even more! He is being a good boy and leaving his K2 at home, rather than taking it to work with him, but the grass is getting longer and longer and longer... 

He asked me to get a bunch more of your books, but I think I'll hold them hostage for a bit.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> Brendan,
> 
> I've gotten about 1/2 through and am finding myself stuck. So, let me ask you a question, and then I'll decide if I'm going to keep reading.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Manhattan dectective ever show up again, or am I just stuck with Elisse and Mozart in West Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, yes, he


Spoiler



does show up


 when you least expect it, Miss Scarlet.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

crebel said:


> Without using any spoilers, I'll just tell you....keep reading scarlet! My head was spinning by the time I finished, great story.


Thank you so much for the positive remards, Miss Crebel. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

MrTsMom said:


> As much as I loved this book, my husband loves it even more! He is being a good boy and leaving his K2 at home, rather than taking it to work with him, but the grass is getting longer and longer and longer...
> 
> He asked me to get a bunch more of your books, but I think I'll hold them hostage for a bit.


That would be very gratifying indeed to know that someone might actually mow the lawn in order to be rewarded with one of my stories! Fantastic! Thank you, Miss MTM!


----------



## mfstewart

I agree, beautiful cover and a VERY interesting premise.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mfstewart said:


> I agree, beautiful cover and a VERY interesting premise.


Thank you, Mr. Stewart. I found your book's description to be very intriguing as well and have downloaded a sample to take a look. Sounds like my kind of read. Brendan


----------



## mfstewart

Thanks, Mr. Carroll! I hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mfstewart said:


> Thanks, Mr. Carroll! I hope you enjoy it as well.


So, 7000 jars of beer?! You certainly have my attention, Mr. Stewart. I will be adding your book to my perfection and it will be assimilated... the Borg... err, AKA Brendan


----------



## mfstewart

This is momentous, you've just made the first ever 'inside joke' from my novel. Thanks, you made my night, Mr. Carroll.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mfstewart said:


> This is momentous, you've just made the first ever 'inside joke' from my novel. Thanks, you made my night, Mr. Carroll.


Glad you have a sense of humor, Mr. Stewart. I shall endeavor to make your day again as soon as I finish off those 7000 jars... hmmm. Brendan


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Tempo Rubato Talk about a book for all _time_...I was a Mozart fan long before I bought this book...I had packed away 40 plus cds of Mozart and am glad to play them while I read this book.when I got to part Of the "fiddle" contest I had to break out the C.D. cd and play it loud and proud...A side note thats where me and my wife went to on our honeymoon (neat). Mr. Carroll this book is so orginal its unreal.Once again while reading this one its as if you are a character in your book. GREAT JOB SIR!! vw


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan, about half way in Tempo Rubato _wow_...is this going to be a series


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> That would be very gratifying indeed to know that someone might actually mow the lawn in order to be rewarded with one of my stories! Fantastic! Thank you, Miss MTM!


OK, so he'll mow the lawn for a book... Hmmmmm... wonder if it will work for mine? What about weeding? Maybe I'll get mine his own Kindle, and we can start the negotiations!


----------



## MrTsMom

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK, so he'll mow the lawn for a book... Hmmmmm... wonder if it will work for mine? What about weeding? Maybe I'll get mine his own Kindle, and we can start the negotiations!


With the price down to $219 on the refurbished K2? It's worth it! Now, if it will just stop raining long enough so he can actually mow. Maybe we should move to Arizona or something.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

MrTsMom said:


> With the price down to $219 on the refurbished K2? It's worth it! Now, if it will just stop raining long enough so he can actually mow. Maybe we should move to Arizona or something.


Yea, sure will be... considering my gardener costs about that much for one month! Yea, with the economy, I had to lose him... but, now my hubby gets back to nature, and gets a good forty-minute work-out!  Yes, it is raining a lot here too, but my gardens look nice!  and if I get him the K2, then he may get me the Dx for Christmas and give the old K1 to my DD. 

Oh, O.T., This book rocks! I am ordering the paperback! Is it in paperback yet? I love the cover.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Merry, it will be in paperback as soon as I can make a few more clicks at Createspace.  It's kind of slow ordering, waiting on the postman, looking and then making a change, reordering, waiting on the postman...  Patience is a virtue they say... I say Patience is a vulture just waiting to pick our bones after we've died from angst!!   I'll let you know when the DTB is available.  Brendan


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan please let us know when its up this is one book I am giving for Christmas...


----------



## tlshaw

Just thought I would let you know I just one-clicked your book, since you are making me wait to see what happens to Mark Andrew for a while.   I am looking forward to starting this book tonight.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I hope you are not disappointed.  I must warn you that it's certainly a far cry from the Red Cross series.  Thanks for being patient.  Brendan


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Tempo Rubato is featured in my blog today.


----------



## 911jason

RedAdept said:


> Tempo Rubato is featured in my blog today.


Wow --- 5 stars! Niiiiice....


----------



## mamiller

Yeay Brendan!!!  What a wonderful and justified review!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan my man...IT is a true five star book   I wish I could pretend to have not read this book and "find" it again its a feel good book for me and my wife and my dgf...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Miss Miller, Mr. 911 and Mr. Warrior!!  I'm extremely pleased that you are all pleased with me/for me/by me... whatever it is you are pleased with or about or over or....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENDAN from your #1 FAN!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Miss Miller, Mr. 911 and Mr. Warrior!! I'm extremely pleased that you are all pleased with me/for me/by me... whatever it is you are pleased with or about or over or....


I think they are pleased with you for writing a 5 star book, so that I could rate it as such on my blog. 

Is today really your birthday?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RA--we list birthdays, for those who share the info, on the calendar (and celebrate them in our Happy Birthday thread):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=calendar

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1141.0.html

so, yes, it was Brendan's birthday yesterday! Happy Belated Birthday, Brendan!

(note to members, if you don't put your year in, you can still be on the calendar without anyone knowing your age. If you care.) This info is pulled from your Profile.

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Happy Belated Birthday, Brendan!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Happy Birthday late buddy


----------



## 911jason

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan Happy Birthday late buddy


"LATE BUDDY" ---- Brendan's gone?!?!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

LATE BUDDY" ---- Brendan's gone?!?! 
Lookey here 911jason I used lower case letters on the words "late and buddy" to reinforce my embarrassment at having missed his b-day...if Brendan had been truly "gone" I would used upper case thank you very much


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Heeeey, I know I've been a little "off" lately, but the funeral hasn't been scheduled just yet.... only that Wake that's me trying to stay awake on the night shift... You know the Night Shift?  Stephen King wrote about it I think and some guy wrote a song about it?  Well, it ain't what it's cracked up to be!


----------



## mamiller

Nightshift.  I remember that movie!  My God, that was a bazillion years ago.  Michael Keaton, Henry Winkler, Shelly Long.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A bazillion years ago !!  Now, Ms. Miller, I don't remember it that well.   I thought it was a silent movie about a car plant closing down where all the workers took off and went to baseball game where a terrible demon, ghostie ghoulie named Beetlejuice showed up and ate first base but was stopped by Batman before he ate second base.  Whew!! Don't say that three times in a row:  Beetlejuice, I mean.  You remember Beetleju....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hey Brendan! Just wondering...  I read on here somewhere where you got a 5-star review from someone on Tempo Rubato... but I don't see it on Amazon... Did I dream that? I am just wondering...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

RedAdept said:


> I think they are pleased with you for writing a 5 star book, so that I could rate it as such on my blog.
> 
> Is today really your birthday?


HERE IT IS BRENDAN!!!! I was afraid I was going crazy! This is the post I knew I saw it somewhere...  Maybe you should go ask this cute doggie where your review went!  Looks like he may have eaten his owner's homework!!!


----------



## 911jason

If I'm not mistaken Meredith, it was on Red's blog... I'm not sure if she posts her blog reviews as Amazon reviews as well, but that'd be nice if she did. =)

Edit: Yes it was her blog, here's the link - http://redadept.wordpress.com/2009/10/05/tempo-rubato-by-brendan-carroll/


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Yes, I post my reviews on Amazon about a week after they appear on my blog.  

Gotta give my subscribers that little extra benefit of reading them first.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> If I'm not mistaken Meredith, it was on Red's blog... I'm not sure if she posts her blog reviews as Amazon reviews as well, but that'd be nice if she did. =)
> 
> Edit: Yes it was her blog, here's the link - http://redadept.wordpress.com/2009/10/05/tempo-rubato-by-brendan-carroll/


Thanks Jason. I knew I had seen it somewhere... I wonder if RA reviewed it for Amazon as well. I don't review books that I read... I am afraid of my review being... REVIEWED!  Some of these members got vicious during the summertime...
I mostly only post on Not Quite Kindle these days, although I used to frequent Book Bazaar a lot when I first joined.


Spoiler



I read a couple of disturbing snippets with no spoilers   and I decided that the Book Bazaar should be a place to _stay away_ from.  AND there was a LOT of disgruntled people who just plain made me want to stop KB altogether... BICKERING is not for me... not when I can choose to walk away. Besides it seems that no matter what time of day I posted, the same people were there to knock my thread I had posted on right back down to the bottom... then nobody noticed it so there was no real interaction with other readers... not true on Not Quite Kindle!


 I do frequent Brendan's and Maureen's threads. I find them very down-to-earth and have yet to find any of their threads offensive.  SPOILERS ADDED: just to make a long story short...  
EDIT: Thanks for clearing that up Ms. RA I am not a subscriber but I have read on here a couple of times that you had one. I shall wait and read it on Brendan's Amazon page when you post it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Meredith,

You don't have to be a subscriber to read it.    You can go to the link posted by 911jason. 

That way, you will see not only the review, but also additional comments by me and the comments by the author, which Brendan graciously provided for my blog.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

RedAdept said:


> Meredith,
> 
> You don't have to be a subscriber to read it.  You can go to the link posted by 911jason.
> 
> That way, you will see not only the review, but also additional comments by me and the comments by the author, which Brendan graciously provided for my blog.


Thanks, I shall click on it now!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

RedAdept said:


> I think they are pleased with you for writing a 5 star book, so that I could rate it as such on my blog.
> 
> Is today really your birthday?


Well, Miss Adept, I know this is late, but I've been all tied up with a new job and it's kicking my... kneecap? Anyhoo, I think I've gotten past the worst part now and will get to do some catching up. Since today is the 10th, no, the birthday is over, but I worked all the way through it and when I was not working, I was sleeping... zzzzzzz. I stayed up only long enough to scarf some delicious birthday cake that someone thoughtfully bought for me. Now that I'm older, I'm allowed to stay up later, so I'll try to get back on track. Thanks for the compliments.  Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, Miss Adept, I know this is late, but I've been all tied up with a new job and it's kicking my... kneecap? Anyhoo, I think I've gotten past the worst part now and will get to do some catching up. Since today is the 10th, no, the birthday is over, but I worked all the way through it and when I was not working, I was sleeping... zzzzzzz. I stayed up only long enough to scarf some delicious birthday cake that someone thoughtfully bought for me. Now that I'm older, I'm allowed to stay up later, so I'll try to get back on track. Thanks for the compliments.  Brendan


Oh, Brendan please get some rest, we miss you on here and we want your new book but your healthe and well being should always come first. Take care and don't eat all of that cake yourself!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

See?

That 5 Star review is now on the Amazon book page so that multitudes may peruse it and purchase this novel!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You're a champ, Miss Adept. Thank you so much and you are absolutely right.  My sales did take a decided upturn after you posted the review on your blog.  I'm beyond pleased and proud that I was able to present something that others might enjoy.  Brendan


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Brendan Carroll said:


> You're a champ, Miss Adept. Thank you so much and you are absolutely right. My sales did take a decided upturn after you posted the review on your blog. I'm beyond pleased and proud that I was able to present something that others might enjoy. Brendan


Yeah, yeah....That's great, Brendan...

Now, get off the forums and get to work on my sequel.    

Just teasin'....  I'm glad to hear about your sales. Your book was excellent. You deserve big success.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

RedAdept said:


> Yeah, yeah....That's great, Brendan...
> 
> Now, get off the forums and get to work on my sequel.
> 
> Just teasin'....  I'm glad to hear about your sales. Your book was excellent. You deserve big success.


I am right there in the same car as RedAdapt  wheres book 2...


----------



## Chloista

Started "Tempo Rubato" last night -- about 15% through the book -- loving it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Chloista, thank you for the compliment. Glad you are enjoying the book. I thought at the time I wrote it that it was my masterwork and that I was all out of words after it was finished, but that was about fifteen years and over thirty books ago... I guess I'm just full of...


Spoiler



words


. Thanks again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Chloista, thank you for the compliment. Glad you are enjoying the book. I thought at the time I wrote it that it was my masterwork and that I was all out of words after it was finished, but that was about fifteen years and over thirty books ago... I guess I'm just full of...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> words
> 
> 
> . Thanks again.


30? 30? Where are the rest Mr. Carroll? Are you holding out on us?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, Miss Meredith, I've got fourteen of them out there and I'm working on fifteen right now, but I have a few more in the RCG Series and I have one based very loosely on my childhood hometown.  I have another that it written, I hope, in honor of Henry Fielding one of my favorite authors which is for all intents and purposes a sort of romantic romp through the 1700's.   I have another almost finished novel of the post-apocalyptic genre which is dedicated to another of my favorite authors, Mark Twain.   One of my favorite books of course is a Star Trek novel I wrote years ago and tried to submit to the publishers of the Star Trek original series books, but of course, had no chance of selling due to the closed atmosphere surrounding that genre.  I'll never be able to publish it because it contains copy-righted characters... d'oh!   Unless I become famous and in demand and they come to me on bended knee, requesting the privilege of seeing it.


----------



## Anju 

Not only are you full of WORDS - you are full of - IMAGINATION !  EGADS

I just finished Tempo Rubato, had to put RCG on the back burner for awhile, what an enchanting read.  Thanks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, Miss Meredith, I've got fourteen of them out there and I'm working on fifteen right now, but I have a few more in the RCG Series and I have one based very loosely on my childhood hometown. I have another that it written, I hope, in honor of Henry Fielding one of my favorite authors which is for all intents and purposes a sort of romantic romp through the 1700's.  I have another almost finished novel of the post-apocalyptic genre which is dedicated to another of my favorite authors, Mark Twain.  One of my favorite books of course is a Star Trek novel I wrote years ago and tried to submit to the publishers of the Star Trek original series books, but of course, had no chance of selling due to the closed atmosphere surrounding that genre. I'll never be able to publish it because it contains copy-righted characters... d'oh!  Unless I become famous and in demand and they come to me on bended knee, requesting the privilege of seeing it.


I know... numbers again...   you did BTW forget to count THIS book... TR is # 14 on here and Skull of Sidon would be #15 right So you are working on 16...  That's ok Brendan... we know how you are with numbers.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Not only are you full of WORDS - you are full of - IMAGINATION ! EGADS
> 
> I just finished Tempo Rubato, had to put RCG on the back burner for awhile, what an enchanting read. Thanks.


OH! Ms. Dona, you should go back to them when you have time this NEW one... (Skull of Sidona) OMG! It is sooo refreshing! I love it when new characters capture my attention...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I know... numbers again...   you did BTW forget to count THIS book... TR is # 14 on here and Skull of Sidon would be #15 right So you are working on 16...  That's ok Brendan... we know how you are with numbers.


Oh mein Gott! (I think that's German for Gollllly a la Gomer Pyle!) You're right... I think. I don't even understand your post.  I knew you'd get it right for me because you're my number 1... er number won... one... fan.


----------



## Chloista

Just curious... are you also a musician (play an instrument, study classical music)?

Too bad about the Star Trek novel... I would have enjoyed reading your take on the characters.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chloista said:


> Just curious... are you also a musician (play an instrument, study classical music)?
> 
> Too bad about the Star Trek novel... I would have enjoyed reading your take on the characters.


Thank you, Miss Choista. I did play several instruments in school and then played around on several more after school. I taught myself to play piano... good enough to play a couple of Mozart's sonatas... just to please myself, that is... but never studied classical music formally. I love listening to classical music and own almost all of Mozart's 600+ works. I also collected all his letters and read them. They are fascinating glimpses into his personal life. So I played trombone, French horn,cornet, flute, piano, drums and most recently bought a chanter with the intention of trying to learn to play bagpipes!  But I'm no Mozart, no Paul McCartney by any means. I used to play around with writing a little bit of music when I was in elementary and high school.


----------



## Chloista

I may have to start paying closer attention to Mozart after reading this book!  I've seen the Amadeus movie, and am not unfamiliar with his music... but I tend to more easily recognize Wagner and R. Strauss -- guess I just like heavy, dramatic music! 

Now am 1/2 way through your terrific book -- I'm recommending it to others.

My husband and I were in Gettysburg PA a few months ago, and started talking with a couple who owned 3 dachshunds.  The dogs were named "Wolfie," "Constanza"  -- and "Boomer."  Boomer -- go figure!

Anyway, thanks for indulging my questions and comments, and thanks for the good read.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

It is no problem, Miss Chloista.  That is what I'm here for.  I love hearing comments and questions about my work.  Thank you for the compliments.  And yes, it is said that the angels listen to Mozart's music.  Sometimes I think that they must have something to do with it or else how could it have been so beautiful?


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> And yes, it is said that the angels listen to Mozart's music. Sometimes I think that they must have something to do with it or else how could it have been so beautiful?


That was downright poetic, Mr. Brendan. You see how good it makes you feel when people say wonderful things about your book? Imagine how Mozart must feel when he hears you say that! (and I'm sure he hears it...they have the internet wherever he's at)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you, Miss Miller.  I'm sure that he (Mozart) would certainly have appreciated the internet and all that goes with it.  He kept building and customizing his own piano-fortes to make them louder and louder until they weighed a ton and he had to hire people to carry them around to his concerts.  Just think what he would have thought of a modern concert hall and sound system.  That is why I wanted to give him one to play with... sounds strange, I know, but... well.  We writers are all eccentric artists in our own way.


----------



## tjc

I am thoroughly enjoying Tempo Rubato!!  I used to play several different instruments (mainly the piano, clarinet, tenor saxophone, bagpipes) and your book is really making me miss playing.  I'm about half way through and can't wait for my lunch hour and my bus ride home from work so I can read more!!    I've purchased the first two of the RCG series, too (and I'm sure I will be purchasing the others as well).  Thank you!


----------



## Masonity

Sounds interesting. Sent the sample to myself, and if I like it, it'll be on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you Masonity, I hope you find it to your liking and Thank You, Miss TJC.  The only thing I enjoy more than writing is having someone else enjoy what I have written.  Happy reading.  Brendan


----------



## 911jason

...and if I'm not mistaken Masonity is in the UK, so now you're entertaining a whole 'nother continent! (Well sample-entertaining at this point... )


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan I have sent the link to your rcg series to some lads and lassies over in my second homeland (Scotland) they are impressed with you lad...The Skull is powerful reading, the new characters seem to have always been in play. I used to hate it when new people were brought in cause they distracted from the story line, yet with the group in this book it is seamlessthey mesh togetrher like a 36 inch pipe wrench to a 2 inch bolt... very good work my friend


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I appreciate that Mr. Warrior. Who knows what will happen next? 



911jason said:


> ...and if I'm not mistaken Masonity is in the UK, so now you're entertaining a whole 'nother continent! (Well sample-entertaining at this point... )


I certainly like the sound of that. I like consonants and vowels with equal alacrity.  I like other continents, too. As Mort (the Lemur from _Madagascar_) says "I like them before I even knew I liked them!!"


----------



## Brenda Carroll

tjc said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying Tempo Rubato!! I used to play several different instruments (mainly the piano, clarinet, tenor saxophone, bagpipes) and your book is really making me miss playing. I'm about half way through and can't wait for my lunch hour and my bus ride home from work so I can read more!!  I've purchased the first two of the RCG series, too (and I'm sure I will be purchasing the others as well). Thank you!


Hey, I just noticed you are from Texas. Wow! And I was your first post. I'm honored, Miss TJC. I'm in the Hill Country, dodging deer and goats. Thanks again for the kind words. Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> ...and if I'm not mistaken Masonity is in the UK, so now you're entertaining a whole 'nother continent! (Well sample-entertaining at this point... )


Masonity can be the UK's Brendan Carroll's fan club president! I can't do it ALL!!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That's not what you led me to believe, Miss Meredith.... just sayin'


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> That's not what you led me to believe, Miss Meredith.... just sayin'


Haaaaaaaaaaaaay! STOP IT!  You know I just want her to feel welcome! She's bound to love your books!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaay! STOP IT!  You know I just want her to feel welcome! She's bound to love your books!


OK, Miss Grumpy Question Mark Head!! Can I dress up as you on Halloween?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Halloween is over and I hope that all of you who dressed as me scored plenty of candy.  Now that the weather is getting cooler and its time to start snuggling up by the fire with the Kindle, I would recommend curling up with Tempo Rubato.  It's a rambling adventure with romantic overtones and sure to entertain.  Here's a short excerpt depicting a conversation between the heroine and the company psychiatrist.  She is still trying to find out about her 'boss' whom she hasn't even met yet:

“You are intolerably conceited.”

“So I’m told.”

“All right.”  She smiled at him.  “What does he look like?”

“Who?  Your boss?” He raised his eyebrows.

“No.  Herr Masters.”  She raised her chin slightly.

“Oh. Him.”  He turned around and leaned on the railing. “All right.  Let’s see.  He’s short.”

“Go on.”

“He’s... Hell, how should I know?”  He asked looking out into the garden.  “He’s short.  He’s blonde.  He has a big nose.  Blue eyes, I think.  He doesn’t look at all like you would expect.”

“And what would I expect?”  She asked amused by his obvious discomfiture.

“I suppose you would expect someone who looked more like a composer.  Like Beethoven maybe. Or John Lennon.  Or George Strait.”

“Who’s George Strait?”  She asked.

“Never mind.”  He turned back around. “OK. Look at me.”  He held out his arms. 

“OK.” She looked him up and down in confusion.  “He looks like you?”

“No!  He looks exactly like I don’t look.  OK?”

She laughed and he shrugged.

“What can I say?  I don’t know how to describe him.”

Elisse decided to stroke his ego a bit.  “All right then.  Tell me why Vash doesn’t like you and vice versa.”


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Miss Grumpy Question Mark Head!! Can I dress up as you on Halloween?


Heeeeeeey! Why ya wanna call me GRUMPY!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Heeeeeeey! Why ya wanna call me GRUMPY!


Did I call you grumpy? Why, no, Miss Meredith, not I. Why in the world would I call my number one fan grumpy? Just because you put eight grumpy faces in your last two posts does not mean you are grumpy, it just means that you can't point and click on the correct smiley!  LOL. I had another number one fan send me an email and ask why you would be putting all those grumps in there and I told them that you have a rare disorder that causes you to see things up-side-down. I thought that covered it pretty well, don't you? And as for the question mark heads... well, I just figured that you thought those question marks were supposed to be curls... no?


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> I had another number one fan...


Uh-oh... this ain't gonna be pretty.



Brendan Carroll said:


> And as for the question mark heads... well, I just figured that you thought those question marks were supposed to be curls... no?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

See, that's what I'm talking about, Miss Meredith.  Jason understands.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

THAT... IS... NOT... RIGHT!!!!!!!                 ... I DO NOT LOOK LIKE *THAT*!!! (*hands on hips, wagging one finger in the air...*)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> See, that's what I'm talking about, Miss Meredith. Jason understands.


And...and &... YOU... you are rubbing off on people! &, AND... AND I don't appreciate it one bit MISTER!  YOU stop giving people ideas!


----------



## 911jason

Meredith Sinclair said:


> THAT... IS... NOT... RIGHT!!!!!!!                 ... I DO NOT LOOK LIKE *THAT*!!! (*hands on hips, wagging one finger in the air...*)


*YOU* may not, but your    sure do!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I like rubbing off on people.  I'm like a big pink pearl eraser.  I like rubbing people like mobsters in books and I like leaving little crumbly things everywhere on the desk.  Truce! Truce! 

Uh, oh, modify that!!! I like rubbing people OUT!! like mobsters.  Ha! Ha!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> *YOU* may not, but your    sure do!


I GIVE UP!!!!! You guys are ganging up on me...   what ever happened to the woman is ALWAYS right     ... I saaaaadddd....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I GIVE UP!!!!! You guys are ganging up on me...   what ever happened to the woman is ALWAYS right     ... I saaaaadddd....


The woman is what? No wonder I've missed out on ssssssooooooooooo much all my life!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> The woman is what? No wonder I've missed out on ssssssooooooooooo much all my life!


Yes... Mr. Carroll, I'm sure you have...      THAT MAKES my night... in fact knowing that is even going to be my Bump for today!            Missing out...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I always depended on my bling-bling and my open-neck polyester suit.... va, va, boom!!


----------



## mamiller

911jason said:


>


...why am I reminded of the scene with "Ed" and Rosanne Barr with men's underwear on her head??

...and Miss Merry is always right. You listen to her!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> ...why am I reminded of the scene with "Ed" and Rosanne Barr with men's underwear on her head??
> 
> ...and Miss Merry is always right. You listen to her!


Thank you, my friend... I needed another lady on here to help me out... Hey! did ya see? Brendan has been missing out!


----------



## mamiller

I can't imagine Mr. Brendan missing out in his v-neck polyester suit.  I can see him now, pointing that hand in the air (a-lah-John Travolta) and sashay-ing to Stayin' Alive.


----------



## 911jason

Brendan... is that you?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I can't imagine Mr. Brendan missing out in his v-neck polyester suit. I can see him now, pointing that hand in the air (a-lah-John Travolta) and sashay-ing to Stayin' Alive.


Oh, well, actually, I was a'boogyin' before Polly Esther made her debut wearing cotton bell-bottoms and white shoes.... ha! I ackchooly danced to ZZ Top live performance when they were still a garage band. Wow! Now that was a long time ago. 



911jason said:


> Brendan... is that you?


Heeey, what happened to my mustache?


----------



## 911jason

Oh! Sorry about that... here ya go


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now that's much better, Jason. Thank you. I really didn't recognize this picture as Tom Jones until someone told me who it was. And to think that my mom and my aunt used to swoon whenever he was on TV. My little sister used to know ever word to every one of his songs. Of course, we really were kids when he was tops, but Tom Jones always brings back fond memories of childhood and especially around Christmas though I don't know why exactly that connection is made with him.  He doesn't look a


Spoiler



damned


 thing like Santa Clause. 

Say, Jason, are you related to Jason10mm that I saw on the Cthulu thread? Hmmm? At first I thought it was you and started to answer his post, but was glad I didn't after the fact. He would have thought me a real kook.


----------



## 911jason

No relation


Spoiler



at least, not that I'm aware of!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I can see this as your inside cover photo with a vandyke ...all of my buds are sporting them.have a safe weekend


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I was actually thinking of putting a picture of the puglet as my author foto on the book cover. Which do you like best, Mr. VW?


or


----------



## mamiller

Photo #1.  The black and white casts Puglet in a sort of mystical light.  It makes him look like Hugh Hefner.  That picture screams, "Let me sit back with my cigar and tell you about my life"


----------



## vikingwarrior22

my take is the color looks like rush l. getting ready for a round of golf... where photo number 1 looks like h.h. a wish that all men could be in heffs shoes...also what typemedal/award are you wearing...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So Miss Miller and Mr. 22 both agree that the black and white foto has more panache (sp?).  I'll have to explain that word to Puglet.  The medal is an award that Puglet received from Queen Elizabeth during the late 1960's for gallantry in the face of overwhelming Corginess.  Did I mention that Puglet is 49 years old... doggie years?


----------



## telracs

I like the black and white one also.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OK then, its you nanny mouse.  The black and white one will go into my books as the author picture... well, at least I'll be beautiful.


----------



## Anju 

as well as adorable and masculine and and and and


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> as well as adorable and masculine and and and and


Thank you so much, Miss Anjou! Glad to hear from you. How are things down Mexico way?


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK then, its you nanny mouse. The black and white one will go into my books as the author picture... well, at least I'll be beautiful.


"nanny mouse"?

And Brendan, no matter what photo you use, you will always be beautiful to us.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you so much, Miss Scarlet.  I'm not so sure after that alien encounter on the Cthuhlu thread... whew!   Yeah, You Nanny Mouse (unanimous) in silly language.


----------



## MrTsMom

Hi, Brendan-
I recently took a Kindle to my son in Germany (Air Force). I put Tempo Rubato at the top of the "best books" list. Of course, like most 20 year old kids, he looked at my list, rolled his eyes, and went straight for Princess Bride. However, he called me this morning. Apparently when he was on shift last night (he's a fire fighter who works 24 on, 24 off), he got bored and started Tempo Rubato. At 1 am, 49% of the way through, he decided that he needed to be responsible and not read through the night. He's now spending his day off reading, and asked me if you had any other books!

You have now hooked 3 generations of our family. My parents loved this book, my husband and I couldn't put it down, and now my children are discovering you. Is there a sequel in the works?

Brenda


----------



## Brenda Carroll

MrTsMom, a good author friend of mine was so touched by your post that she sent it to me by email while I was out of town and could not access the internet proper. I have to agree with her that it is comments like yours that make all my efforts worthwhile. So glad to hear he enjoyed the book. I have found that I have fans from 18 t0 80, boys, girls, women and men. That alone, makes me feel like a successful writer. I have always aimed to please... as many as possible!  I have been asked to write a sequel to Tempo on a number of occasions and I did start one a few years ago, but other things called me away. I'm planning on retiring my day job pretty soon and maybe I can devote more time to my writing and see if I can get inspired. I always thought of Tempo as my magnum opus, very dear to my heart. Thank you so much!! 
In answer to his question, I do have fifteen books in the Red Cross of Gold Series published on Kindle, starting with _The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death _ and going through _Book XV:. My Hope is in God_, just recently published. They should keep him going for a long while though he sounds like a prolific reader like my daughter. She read the entire series whilst she was in Dubai in three months. I also have a Christmas release scheduled and will keep everyone posted.
Thank you again. Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> MrTsMom, a good author friend of mine was so touched by your post that she sent it to me by email while I was out of town and could not access the internet proper. I have to agree with her that it is comments like yours that make all my efforts worthwhile. So glad to hear he enjoyed the book. I have found that I have fans from 18 t0 80, boys, girls, women and men. That alone, makes me feel like a successful writer. I have always aimed to please... as many as possible!  I have been asked to write a sequel to Tempo on a number of occasions and I did start one a few years ago, but other things called me away. I'm planning on retiring my day job pretty soon and maybe I can devote more time to my writing and see if I can get inspired. I always thought of Tempo as my magnum opus, very dear to my heart. Thank you so much!!
> In answer to his question, I do have fifteen books in the Red Cross of Gold Series published on Kindle, starting with _The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death _ and going through _Book XV:. My Hope is in God_, just recently published. They should keep him going for a long while though he sounds like a prolific reader like my daughter. She read the entire series whilst she was in Dubai in three months. I also have a Christmas release scheduled and will keep everyone posted.
> Thank you again. Brendan


Brendan... You failed to mention HOW MANY books she read in three months... I know it was more than fifteen... you have twice that many in the series... right?   Ok... close to it 'c ause Ms. Miller and I did the math on that Cowboys trivia thingy you did...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brendan... You failed to mention HOW MANY books she read in three months... I know it was more than fifteen... you have twice that many in the series... right?   Ok... close to it 'c ause Ms. Miller and I did the math on that Cowboys trivia thingy you did...


Sometimes my memory fails me, cough, cough, wheeze, wheeze. When I got home, my house smelled like fifteen magi from Turkey had been in the living room smoking rubber cigars and well, you had to be there. So yes, sometimes I forget how many are in the series and did you notice that number fifteen is now up and running without comment from you? I must say I was rudely disappointed...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Sometimes my memory fails me, cough, cough, wheeze, wheeze. When I got home, my house smelled like fifteen magi from Turkey had been in the living room smoking rubber cigars and well, you had to be there. So yes, sometimes I forget how many are in the series and did you notice that number fifteen is now up and running without comment from you? I must say I was rudely disappointed...


I am so sorry Sir... I have been so busy... I worked almost three hours over today... and... &,&... have been working a little late just about everyday... AND my inlaws are in... and... and... my Girl Scouts are going to be selling cookies pretty soon... oh, BTW... ya want some?  Congrats on 15 Brendan... Ms. Miller, help me out here... tell 'im I've been busy...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am so sorry Sir... I have been so busy... I worked almost three hours over today... and... &,&... have been working a little late just about everyday... AND my inlaws are in... and... and... my Girl Scouts are going to be selling cookies pretty soon... oh, BTW... ya want some?  Congrats on 15 Brendan... Ms. Miller, help me out here... tell 'im I've been busy...


You call that busy? I've been up at the NP, helping SC make T.O.Y.S. for all the GG&B's. And do you know how hard it is to get along with elves? They stole one of all my sox and now I have no matching pairs and they made me sign all their copies of all of their books even though I didn't even write them (they don't quite understand the concept of autographs) and I have had nothing to eat but sugar cookies and milk for four days!!! So don't tell me about being busy, Missy! I've got blisters on my thumbs from making candy canes!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> You call that busy? I've been up at the NP, helping SC make T.O.Y.S. for all the GG&B's. And do you know how hard it is to get along with elves? They stole one of all my sox and now I have no matching pairs and they made me sign all their copies of all of their books even though I didn't even write them (they don't quite understand the concept of autographs) and I have had nothing to eat but sugar cookies and milk for four days!!! So don't tell me about being busy, Missy! I've got blisters on my thumbs from making candy canes!!


Ha! SUGAR COOKIES, EH  Hmmmmm... and if you ask my DD you would find out that people don't MATCH socks anymore... they are called Mix Not MATCH socks... they just wanted you to be in style!


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am so sorry Sir... I have been so busy... I worked almost three hours over today... and... &,&... have been working a little late just about everyday... AND my inlaws are in... and... and... my Girl Scouts are going to be selling cookies pretty soon... oh, BTW... ya want some?  Congrats on 15 Brendan... Ms. Miller, help me out here... tell 'im I've been busy...


Yes, Mr. Carroll. Miss Merry has been so busy....I believe the quote was "Busier than a phone operator on the "Why do the Buccaneers stink?" hotline"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Yes, Mr. Carroll. Miss Merry has been so busy....I believe the quote was "Busier than a phone operator on the "Why do the Buccaneers stink?" hotline"


Haaaay! Was that ME that said thaaaat?!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> You call that busy? I've been up at the NP, helping SC make T.O.Y.S. for all the GG&B's. And do you know how hard it is to get along with elves? They stole one of all my sox and now I have no matching pairs and they made me sign all their copies of all of their books even though I didn't even write them (they don't quite understand the concept of autographs) and I have had nothing to eat but sugar cookies and milk for four days!!! So don't tell me about being busy, Missy! I've got blisters on my thumbs from making candy canes!!


NOW who's busy You have to work today?? I heard Santa Turkey is supposed to work a double on Thanksgiving 'cause of Black Friday (THE BIGGEST CHRISTMAS SHOPPING DAY OF THE YEAR) tomorrow and Thanksgiving is today soooo....


----------



## mamiller

Santa Turkey    hahahaha  I love it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Santa Turkey  hahahaha I love it.


Hey Ms. Miller I started a new thread on Not Quite Kindle just now and even posted a bit on the Black Friday thread there... Go read my stuffesses and add something yourself... open up and be Merry... I mean, merry...er, happy... Happy Thanksgiving Ms. Miller! (Yea, my FIL kept refilling my wine glass at dinner!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Yes, Mr. Carroll. Miss Merry has been so busy....I believe the quote was "Busier than a phone operator on the "Why do the Buccaneers stink?" hotline"


Do they really have a hotline like that?  Miss Meredith should apologize immediately for slamming the Bucs like that! I, myself, am very grateful to the Bucs and all the teams that are NOT the Cowboys! 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> (Yea, my FIL kept refilling my wine glass at dinner!)


Blame it on the elderly fellow, yeah, I get it. What were you all drinking anyhow? MD 20/20?  Santa Turkey, indeed!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

What they don't drink, I will pour on them...waste not the fruit of thigh labor


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Elisse has no idea what is about to happen when she learns that her instructor's textbook for her music history class is not the most recent edition.  Something has gone awry with history it seems.  Elisse is a Mozart scholar and expert handwriting analyst.  Her entire life is about to get crazy.  Here's a blurb from Tempo Rubato:

“As I was saying,” Elisse continued, somewhat embarrassed by his obvious flirting.  “Wolfgang Mozart was a musical genius whose talent has never been equaled, though his talent went mostly unappreciated during his short lifetime.  We are going to listen to a few examples of his early works completed when he lived with his family in Salzburg and then we’ll compare them to his later works completed after he had ventured out on his own here in Vienna.”

Tony Patrizi’s hand shot up again.

Elisse sighed and put her glasses back on. 

“Yes, Tony.” Her aggravation edged into her voice.

“I took the initiative to rent the movie Amadeus and I’ve watched it twice,” he announced proudly this time producing a few groans from his classmates.  “I’ve come to the conclusion that Antonio Salieri could have actually been responsible for his death even though I understand that the movie was not exactly authentic in it’s representation of the composer’s life.  Of course, I don’t want to implicate a fellow countryman such as Signori Salieri, but even if Salieri didn’t do it, someone else could have.  Isn’t it true that Mozart, himself, mentioned that he thought someone was trying to poison him?  Do you think it’s possible that he really was murdered?”

“There is no actual evidence that anything other than natural causes contributed to his death,” Elisse had heard all of this many times before and she did not want Tony to drag the class into another pointless debate.

“But, Dr. Mannheim.” Tony persisted.  “What about the two men who removed him from his deathbed on the night before he died?  Who were they?  No one ever saw Mozart alive again.”

“What two men?” Elisse frowned at him.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Fantastic book...a grand Christmas gift...you have brought Mozart to the here an now...


----------



## mamiller

I second that.  What child (I'll use that term as loosely falling between the ages of 18-9 wouldn't want to come downstairs on Christmas morning and see their stockings brimming with Brendan Carroll books.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I second that. What child (I'll use that term as loosely falling between the ages of 18-9 wouldn't want to come downstairs on Christmas morning and see their stockings brimming with Brendan Carroll books.


&/or Maureen Miller books!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Now that would have to be some mighty big stockings!!  Tempo Rubato is just shy of 500 pages.  When I write, I write... and write... and write...   At least they would get their money's worth as far as number of word's per dollar!   Or mayhap, someone will buy them a Kindle and load it up with Miller/Carroll 'classics'.   We can only hope.  At any rate, I do believe that my writing and editing skills are improving with practice and it can only get better as we go along.  You're a peach, Miss Miller!  Miss Meredith, you're the apple of my eye.  Now all I need is an orange and a pineapple.


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> You're a peach, Miss Miller! Miss Meredith, you're the apple of my eye. Now all I need is an orange and a pineapple.


...and you can put them all on your head and do the merengue!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> ...and you can put them all on your head and do the merengue!!


ok, I give up. I volunteer to be a fruit... I'll pick pineapple, orange you glad? the reason I chose pineapple is because they are brissely and pokey and just plum mean fruitses.  nudge nudge know what I mean? an mamiller me and the crew love merengue on our chocolate pies...  have a good week


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So my brissely, pokey, fruity friends... sounds like a fun party.  I've been wanting to send out invitations to my annual Fluffy Cotton Candy Christmas party.  Everyone's invited.  Bring your own paper cones!!


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> ok, I give up. I volunteer to be a fruit... I'll pick pineapple, orange you glad?


"Orange you glad..." hahaha...I laughed out loud at that one.  Kind of like, "All he does is grape and complain" ...   errr...okay, maybe not.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Yeah, that fellow is plum awful!  I absolutely adore puns, the dumber the better. I like to say 'what's the dill, pickle?' and 'Romeo, Romeo,


Spoiler



where fart thou


, Romeo?' whenever I happen upon one of those invisible little killers in the grocery aisles. I think I'll start a new thread for dumb puns and other grossologies even though Miss Meredith will kill me when she clicks on the spoiler.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I DON'T LIKE THAT WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I DON'T LIKE THAT WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your smileys are going to get wrinkles if they keep frowning like that...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

911jason said:


> Your smileys are going to get wrinkles if they keep frowning like that...


Please jason shes scared of fluffy clouds don"t give her more to think about ...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Being afraid of fluffy clouds is certainly OT, Mr. VW and I have to agree with Jason that your smiley's are going to get wrinkles, Miss Meredith. 

Here's a very short excerpt from Tempo Rubato~Stolen Time:

“Like for instance, one night I was out on the veranda, just hanging out and I hear this music coming from the library.  I mean it’s like three in the morning, you know, and so I go down there to see who’s up and what do you think I see?”

“I don’t know.  What did you see?” She asked, intrigued by his descriptions.

“I see this guy, Masters, and that pretty young assistant of his dancing all around the library.  I think he must have been looped.  Well, anyway, I don’t usually go around spying on people regardless of what you might think, but this was really weird.  I mean he’s usually so solemn and all, but, anyhow, he jumping around up on the furniture and laughing and carrying on like a crazy school kid on crack or something.  And she’s giggling and cavorting around.  Then the music stopped and he went over to the piano and started playing and singing, too, some kind of stuff that sounded like barroom music or something.  It wasn’t English, but I know it was pretty bad stuff because she kept slapping at him and laughing like it was embarrassing to her, but funny at the same time.”

“How interesting.” She mused trying to imagine it.

“Yeah, it was even more interesting when Austin, that’s my boss I was talking about earlier, when Austin walked in and caught them by surprise.  He was red from head to toe.  Screaming and yelling at both of them ‘cause, you see, they had really made a mess of the library.  Yeah, he’s a mess all right.  You won’t tell him I told you, will you?  A fellow could really get into trouble with the company spreading stories like that.  Specially about that dude.”

“Oh, no, I’d never tell the dude you told me.” She said in all seriousness.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> Your smileys are going to get wrinkles if they keep frowning like that...


  Buuuutttt... I Don't like wriiiinnnnkles....


----------



## mamiller

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Buuuutttt... I Don't like wriiiinnnnkles....


You have none...so you needn't worry


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> You have none...so you needn't worry


Tanks my friend... I so adore you Ms. Miller....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Buuuutttt... I Don't like wriiiinnnnkles....


Unfortunately, wriiiinnnnkles do not seem to care whether you like them or not, they liiiikkkkeee yyyyoooouuu!  In fact, I saw some fluffy clouds with wrinkles just this morning. I actually thought of putting some wrinkly, fluffy clouds in my next book!!  But I thought that was too scary so I just put in the Anti-Christ instead.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

In all honestee I have seen photos of your ankles with white socks and wrinkles/fluffy comes to mind  ...I have been keeping Tempo Rubato on my coffee table and everyone that has checked out (well lets just say I almost had to do some bloodlettin' to make sure they don't "borrow" it...) they all say they want it for Christmas and little do they know Santa has a list from me concerning this...Brendan you and mamiller made it easy for me this year...


----------



## 911jason

Got a $100 Amazon GC for Christmas and the first thing I did was buy Tempo Rubato! Woohoo!!! =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you both for making my day as well, VW and Jason I am honored, sir, to be the first on your card!  It makes me grin from ear to ear and here to there.  I do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Got me a "shiny new" Amazon gift card for Christmas... Can't wait for Tempo in Paper back! I bet it is really beautiful... oh, what a loverly cover it has!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Got me a "shiny new" Amazon gift card for Christmas... Can't wait for Tempo in Paper back! I bet it is really beautiful... oh, what a loverly cover it has!


And a grand stocking stuffer it would have been had you received it prior to Christmas Eve. Unfortunately, it is not quite ready for paperback. Mayhap in a week or so, it will be out for sale. So save some room on that card for me!! I mean my book.


----------



## mamiller

I actually got really nice bookends for Christmas to put on the mantle to keep my favorite books there.  Let me know when Tempo is out in paperback, because this will definitely be one that makes it up there!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Thats a nice thought mamiller...my bookcase looks like a book shelf at a used book store...or rubbermaids (color coded blue for books)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I actually got really nice bookends for Christmas to put on the mantle to keep my favorite books there. Let me know when Tempo is out in paperback, because this will definitely be one that makes it up there!


Tempo Rubato is already out in paperback at Createspace, but it doesn't show up on the Amazon kindle page... don't know why. I'm sending you a pm about it.


----------



## mamiller

Now that makes my New Year!!!     yeay!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Stooooop it, I'm blushing.  I need some more Nog!  Happy New Year All!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Stooooop it, I'm blushing. I need some more Nog! Happy New Year All!!!!


Brendan, you said to stooop it and then no one ever came back... I'm thinking that maybe... just MAY-BE you should not ever say "STOooooop IT" again... hint being on page 9 is not a good thing... even your most loyal fans may not have the patience to go look for you, pick you up, shake you off, and wipe the egg nog from your chin... I guess what I am saying is... SOBER UP!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You might be right, Miss Meredith.  Thank the Good Lord that all the egg nog is gone from the stores.  (How do I know this?  It's where I've been all day. Scouring the countryside, looking for that last jug of nog that everyone forgot about. ) I'll have to wait a whole 'nother year for nog unless I can get some good-natured witch to brew some up for me come Ostara.


----------



## mamiller

Of course, there's no fun stuff in this version.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Of course, there's no fun stuff in this version.


mamiller/Brendan being the resourceful viking that I am me an the crew bribed the local milk maiden at the milk shop to save the last gallon and a half egg nog for our geldveldstien food fest for jan. 22nd were we go to a swap meet and swap meats and trade recipes note Brendan are taking notes on this stuff so ole Mozart can a have a fancy scene in his next book...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OK, Mr. VW, was that an invitation to your gelvdelfensteen festival or not?  I could recommend a few punctuation keys for your writing pleasure.   But not to worry, if you are having nog, I'll bring the grog and we can swap recipes.  I do believe that Mozart has had a few cameos in the Red Cross series.  The Knights like his music and some of them attended his concerts... in person! What a treat that would be.    It's a shame that he's no longer with us, but if he were, he'd probably be a rock star.


----------



## Anju 

Brendan Carroll said:


> You might be right, Miss Meredith. Thank the Good Lord that all the egg nog is gone from the stores. (How do I know this? It's where I've been all day. Scouring the countryside, looking for that last jug of nog that everyone forgot about. ) I'll have to wait a whole 'nother year for nog unless I can get some good-natured witch to brew some up for me come Ostara.


We have something here called rompope here that is very closely related to egg nog - got it all year long -


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> We have something here called rompope here that is very closely related to egg nog - got it all year long -


That's it! That is the straw that broke the slush's back... oh, I was looking at my raspberry coconut slush... no, I didn't ask for it. It was a gift so I have to drink it. It certainly is blue... Rompope is that pronounced with the Spanish pronunciation? I might have to look into importing some up this way.


----------



## kevindorsey

Anju No. 469 said:


> We have something here called rompope here that is very closely related to egg nog - got it all year long -


I've got offered rompope once, but I just ate dinner and just coudn't consume and it didn't look like the tastiest of treats at the moment.


----------



## mamiller

I have the paperback of Tempo!  I'm proud to put this one on my mantle!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Glad to hear it.  Thank you, Miss Miller.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

kevindorsey said:


> I've got offered rompope once, but I just ate dinner and just coudn't consume and it didn't look like the tastiest of treats at the moment.


If it's like egg nog, it would not serve up well as an after dinner drink. It's more like something you can drink for dinner.  It has protien(eggs), dairy(heavy cream), vegetable (nutmeg), vanilla (beans/vegs) and lots of sugar (the fifth element) which gives it four out of the five essential food groups. Add a little alcohol which is made from grain and you have all the vital food groups in a single glass. I consider it much like drinking Instant Breakfast or Ensure only more fun.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> If it's like egg nog, it would not serve up well as an after dinner drink. It's more like something you can drink for dinner.  It has protien(eggs), dairy(heavy cream), vegetable (nutmeg), vanilla (beans/vegs) and lots of sugar (the fifth element) which gives it four out of the five essential food groups. Add a little alcohol which is made from grain and you have all the vital food groups in a single glass. I consider it much like drinking Instant Breakfast or Ensure only more fun.


YOU WOULD!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YOU WOULD!


Brendan don't forget sea salt...now your talkin


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan don't forget sea salt...now your talkin





Meredith Sinclair said:


> YOU WOULD!


I WOULD NEVER... forget the sea salt. I have some left over from reading Victory Cove and Widow's Tale.  LOL


----------



## mamiller

Brendan Carroll said:


> I WOULD NEVER... forget the sea salt. I have some left over from reading Victory Cove and Widow's Tale.  LOL


...sea salt, and butter, and lobster oh my! 

Mr. Warrior...where are you? Mr. Carroll is having to wage his own battles, and I have a pterodactyle that planted a nest in my cove!  No one wants lobster and pterodactyl eggs for breakfast.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> ...sea salt, and butter, and lobster oh my!
> 
> Mr. Warrior...where are you? Mr. Carroll is having to wage his own battles, and I have a pterodactyle that planted a nest in my cove!  No one wants lobster and pterodactyl eggs for breakfast.


you fergot the butter mamiller...I have ate dino eggs (hard fried) the texture is rough fyi...and as far as Mister Carroll hes able with Marks help to wage his own little wars and once he pays his tab at the "Helmutt Bar n Gill" then me n the crew will pitch in


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan a short story for you ...I did not do well in school Music esp. my dw just explained what _Tempo Rubato_ the title meant, ha... great buddy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan a short story for you ...I did not do well in school Music esp. my dw just explained what _Tempo Rubato_ the title meant, ha... great buddy


Did ya think it was some kinda dancing/singing robot or sumthin' Mr. VW?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Did ya think it was some kinda dancing/singing robot or sumthin' Mr. VW?


*Don't* be making fun of me an my no knowing self... You might


Spoiler



make me mad at you


 ...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> *Don't* be making fun of me an my no knowing self... You might
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> make me mad at you
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo... I was right, huh?


----------



## mamiller

It's not a dancing/singing robot


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> It's not a dancing/singing robot


thanks for catching my back mamiller Ms. (her Viking names is Fluffyscareduhcloudnorsen) Meredith "likes" mechanical "things"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

You are sooooo funny MR. VW...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Help! Help! My thread's been hi-jacked by dancing/singing robots, Viking marauders, fluffycloudnorsens ( ) and pterodactyls.  Where is Stolen Time?  Hey!  Did any of you see the move "Ice Pirates"?  It's one of my favorites... what does that have to do with anything?  Not much more than dancing/singing robots or is that dancing/sinning robots?  Hey! Does anyone watch "How It's Made"?  The fellow on there used to call robots 'robuts'.  Then I found out he was from Canada and that explained the anomaly.  Again, I know... what does that have to do with....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sowwy... Mr. Brendan... but you weren't doing anything with it! 


This is the most AWESOME book... IT SHOULD BE A MOVIE!... The cover is loverly... it looks really nice on my shelf... um... um... can we get a snippet or excerpt or something on here?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sowwy... Mr. Brendan... but you weren't doing anything with it!
> 
> This is the most AWESOME book... IT SHOULD BE A MOVIE!... The cover is loverly... it looks really nice on my shelf... um... um... can we get a snippet or excerpt or something on here?


*MOVIE!* Yes I for 2 (my size,I am as big as 2 people) am for it ...I am going to blow the cover up to poster size, it does relax me when I look at it as I do my daily meditation


Spoiler



yes Meredith I spelt "the" word correct


 and away from the rudder of my longboat


----------



## Brenda Carroll

When casting the movie, I will make sure that VW2 gets two parts.  He can play the front and the back of one of the characters simultaneously sort of like a Picaso painting.  He won't be a Cube, but a Tube.  That is a two-sided object which cannot and should not be reckoned in three-dimensional space without several supporting theorems and equations belonging to the Einstein class of postulations.  Whew! Jupiter Theory aside, Mr. VW, we all want to be "Stars"... get it?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> When casting the movie, I will make sure that VW2 gets two parts. He can play the front and the back of one of the characters simultaneously sort of like a Picaso painting. He won't be a Cube, but a Tube. That is a two-sided object which cannot and should not be reckoned in three-dimensional space without several supporting theorems and equations belonging to the Einstein class of postulations. Whew! Jupiter Theory aside, Mr. VW, we all want to be "Stars"... get it?


I got ur tube


Spoiler



hanging


 B.and what aboot th' resta me crew,they all want parts in the movie...they all had bit parts in the POC movies,don't ask...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

WEEELLLLL, Mr. VW, speaking of


Spoiler



_parts_, _tubes_ and _hanging_


 all in one small post is not allowed. So I have taken the liberty of repairing your post.

I got on u


Spoiler



r


-tube (and had fun) hanging (out with) B.and what aboot th' resta me crew,they all want (S)part(acu)s in the movie (version of Tempo Rubato)...they all had (itty) bit(ty) part(ies)s in the P(arking lot) O(f the) C(inema) (at the Pirates of the Carribean) movies,don't ask... Sincerely yours, Viking Warrior


----------



## vikingwarrior22

A huge thankyou Brendan me boy...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

WT...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

He "PCed" my post I am ok with that


----------



## 911jason

Wow, KB has gotten so big now, you need an editor for your posts!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

911jason said:


> Wow, KB has gotten so big now, you need an editor for your posts!


Yes, I know, I have two editors, three spell chequkers, 1000 critics and I still get it wrong.


----------



## mamiller

I am finishing up Miss Olivia's wonderful book and am finally into Tempo.  What's funny to me is that when some characters open their mouth and speak, I hear YOU speaking.  So obviously that means your characters are extremely witty and intelligent    And yes, even when Elisse speaks, I hear you--albeit with a higher-pitched voice


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Miss Gertie Kindle thinks that I look like this, so could Miss Elisse look sort of like this?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Gertie Kindle thinks that I look like this, so could Miss Elisse look sort of like this?


NOOOOOOOOOO! SHe does not look like that woman! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brendan:

Tempo Rubato will be featured at The Indie Spotlight this Friday, February 5th. http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO! SHe does not look like that woman! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


No she does not look like that photo...her legs are much better and her fingernails are painted to match what she wears


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Brendan Carroll - "Tempo Rubato"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86 daily Kindle blog


----------



## mamiller

I read all about you on the Indie Spotlight.  Who would have guessed you train Lippizan horses??


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I read all about you on the Indie Spotlight. Who would have guessed you train Lippizan horses??


I am Jack of All Trades... Master of None. Quote of the day:

Only Irish coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups: alcohol, caffeine, sugar and fat. 
- Alex Levine


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I don't want to get in your car and hijack your radio but you folks should get the horseshoes checked on your horses if they are Lippezen


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I shall certainly do that, Mr. VW. I know that this is not _Tempo Rubato_, but my devoted fan/editor/critic, Miss Felicia Potterbottom, insists that I put up a portion of the novel we are working on at this moment which has caused her laundry bill to increase dramatically as she attempts to keep her undergarments fresh and clean (I'm sorry, Miss Potterbottom, I'm sure you won't mind my mentioning your bladder-control problem to millions of readers). So here is a short excerpt from Quadrille~A Dance for Four People  which I hope to have on the Kindle and ready for your viewing pleasure by St. Paddy's Day! A period piece set in the latter part of the Eighteenth Century in the style of Henry Fielding.

_David sat stock still, mouth slightly open, staring at the ceiling which seemed to spin very slowly in the suddenly stuffy confines of the kitchen. He needed fresh air. Catharine pushed back the ruffled sleeve of his shirt and rolled up the heavy cuff of his coat in order to gain better lighting on the injury. In so doing, she exposed a perfect set of teeth marks on the inside of his right wrist, though he was unaware of the oversight at the moment.

"Goodness, Mister Hunt," she looked up at him in astonishment. "That is surely a nasty injury."

He glanced down and saw too late what she was now referring to. He yanked the sleeve down futilely, but she immediately pulled it back up, while applying pressure to the finger she held in her right hand. He had no recourse but to allow her to continue lest he attract the attention of her mother who had mercifully returned her attention to breakfast.

"There seems to be a bit of the splinter lodged under the nail." She leaned over the finger again and then looked up. "Mummy, would you be so kind as to hand me a needle from the sewing basket?"
David opened his mouth to protest and she cut him off.

"There, there, Mister Hunt, I'm sure you've suffered far greater injuries than this in your career," she told him. "This will only take a moment. We can't allow it go septic, can we? We wouldn't want the physician to go snipping it off, would we? You know quite well how important this particular finger can be in times of need. I, for one, would be simply devastated if you were to lose it."

"Oh, no, please, Miss Browning," David protested and cast a pleading glance at Boone who was intent upon watching the procedure with some measure of glee. "I cannot impose upon you to nurse my injuries. I shall see a physician at once. Boone, go and find the nearest doctor and bring him here. Tell him that I will pay whatever he deems fit."

At the mention of money, Mistress Browning dropped her work and looked over Boone's head at him. He smiled at her in spite of his distress and continued quickly "I have also made an advance at the bank and will be able to make good my debt to you as well," he added quickly._


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> I shall certainly do that, Mr. VW. I know that this is not _Tempo Rubato_, but my devoted fan/editor/critic, Miss Felicia Potterbottom, insists that I put up a portion of the novel we are working on at this moment which has caused her laundry bill to increase dramatically as she attempts to keep her undergarments fresh and clean (I'm sorry, Miss Potterbottom, I'm sure you won't mind my mentioning your bladder-control problem to millions of readers). So here is a short excerpt from Quadrille~A Dance for Four People  which I hope to have on the Kindle and ready for your viewing pleasure by St. Paddy's Day! A period piece set in the latter part of the Eighteenth Century in the style of Henry Fielding.
> 
> _David sat stock still, mouth slightly open, staring at the ceiling which seemed to spin very slowly in the suddenly stuffy confines of the kitchen. He needed fresh air. Catharine pushed back the ruffled sleeve of his shirt and rolled up the heavy cuff of his coat in order to gain better lighting on the injury. In so doing, she exposed a perfect set of teeth marks on the inside of his right wrist, though he was unaware of the oversight at the moment.
> 
> "Goodness, Mister Hunt," she looked up at him in astonishment. "That is surely a nasty injury."
> 
> He glanced down and saw too late what she was now referring to. He yanked the sleeve down futilely, but she immediately pulled it back up, while applying pressure to the finger she held in her right hand. He had no recourse but to allow her to continue lest he attract the attention of her mother who had mercifully returned her attention to breakfast.
> 
> "There seems to be a bit of the splinter lodged under the nail." She leaned over the finger again and then looked up. "Mummy, would you be so kind as to hand me a needle from the sewing basket?"
> David opened his mouth to protest and she cut him off.
> 
> "There, there, Mister Hunt, I'm sure you've suffered far greater injuries than this in your career," she told him. "This will only take a moment. We can't allow it go septic, can we? We wouldn't want the physician to go snipping it off, would we? You know quite well how important this particular finger can be in times of need. I, for one, would be simply devastated if you were to lose it."
> 
> "Oh, no, please, Miss Browning," David protested and cast a pleading glance at Boone who was intent upon watching the procedure with some measure of glee. "I cannot impose upon you to nurse my injuries. I shall see a physician at once. Boone, go and find the nearest doctor and bring him here. Tell him that I will pay whatever he deems fit."
> 
> At the mention of money, Mistress Browning dropped her work and looked over Boone's head at him. He smiled at her in spite of his distress and continued quickly "I have also made an advance at the bank and will be able to make good my debt to you as well," he added quickly._


Every time I see that add on tv of the pipe people I think of a certain gf ...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Every time I see that add on tv of the pipe people I think of a certain gf ...


Why do I think you watch more commercials than television shows?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I shall certainly do that, Mr. VW. I know that this is not _Tempo Rubato_, but my devoted fan/editor/critic, Miss Felicia Potterbottom, insists that I put up a portion of the novel we are working on at this moment which has caused her laundry bill to increase dramatically as she attempts to keep her undergarments fresh and clean (I'm sorry, Miss Potterbottom, I'm sure you won't mind my mentioning your bladder-control problem to millions of readers). So here is a short excerpt from Quadrille~A Dance for Four People  which I hope to have on the Kindle and ready for your viewing pleasure by St. Paddy's Day! A period piece set in the latter part of the Eighteenth Century in the style of Henry Fielding.
> 
> _David sat stock still, mouth slightly open, staring at the ceiling which seemed to spin very slowly in the suddenly stuffy confines of the kitchen. He needed fresh air. Catharine pushed back the ruffled sleeve of his shirt and rolled up the heavy cuff of his coat in order to gain better lighting on the injury. In so doing, she exposed a perfect set of teeth marks on the inside of his right wrist, though he was unaware of the oversight at the moment.
> 
> "Goodness, Mister Hunt," she looked up at him in astonishment. "That is surely a nasty injury."
> 
> He glanced down and saw too late what she was now referring to. He yanked the sleeve down futilely, but she immediately pulled it back up, while applying pressure to the finger she held in her right hand. He had no recourse but to allow her to continue lest he attract the attention of her mother who had mercifully returned her attention to breakfast.
> 
> "There seems to be a bit of the splinter lodged under the nail." She leaned over the finger again and then looked up. "Mummy, would you be so kind as to hand me a needle from the sewing basket?"
> David opened his mouth to protest and she cut him off.
> 
> "There, there, Mister Hunt, I'm sure you've suffered far greater injuries than this in your career," she told him. "This will only take a moment. We can't allow it go septic, can we? We wouldn't want the physician to go snipping it off, would we? You know quite well how important this particular finger can be in times of need. I, for one, would be simply devastated if you were to lose it."
> 
> "Oh, no, please, Miss Browning," David protested and cast a pleading glance at Boone who was intent upon watching the procedure with some measure of glee. "I cannot impose upon you to nurse my injuries. I shall see a physician at once. Boone, go and find the nearest doctor and bring him here. Tell him that I will pay whatever he deems fit."
> 
> At the mention of money, Mistress Browning dropped her work and looked over Boone's head at him. He smiled at her in spite of his distress and continued quickly "I have also made an advance at the bank and will be able to make good my debt to you as well," he added quickly._


Brendan,
As President of your fan club I have to notify you that a few of your fas are a'wonderin' why this book does not have a preview thread! I remember seeing some of those for other KB authors... will you consider  that?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brendan,
> As President of your fan club I have to notify you that a few of your fas are a'wonderin' why this book does not have a preview thread! I remember seeing some of those for other KB authors... will you consider  that?


OK, so the fas want a thread, do the dos, the res and mis also want a thread because if the do, re, mi, and fa committees are in agreement and we can get the approval across the aisle, from the so, la, ti, do committees and make it unanimous in both houses, I think I can get it pushed through the Senate without adding too much pork and it will be a done deal (as in porculus). Waiting to hear back from you, Ms. President.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so the fas want a thread, do the dos, the res and mis also want a thread because if the do, re, mi, and fa committees are in agreement and we can get the approval across the aisle, from the so, la, ti, do committees and make it unanimous in both houses, I think I can get it pushed through the Senate without adding too much pork and it will be a done deal (as in porculus). Waiting to hear back from you, Ms. President.


WT....


----------



## mamiller

Do, re and mi present, captain!!!  Bring on the thread!!!  (roar roar clap clap clap)  ....that would be the cheering


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OK all my musical friends and non-musical friends, I shall open a thread, but first I must find the perfect excerpt with which to begin the thread.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK all my musical friends and non-musical friends, I shall open a thread, but first I must find the perfect excerpt with which to begin the thread.


Weeeeeelll Marty... Get Crackin-Lackin!!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

i Hope you start it off with a flourish...


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Warrior...when have you ever known Mr. Brendan to do anything without a _flourish_? I quite imagine that he goes food shopping with a flourish. He washes his car with a flourish. There is probably a big fan-fare wave of his hand before he sits down with the TV remote.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Mr. Warrior...when have you ever known Mr. Brendan to do anything without a _flourish_? I quite imagine that he goes food shopping with a flourish. He washes his car with a flourish. There is probably a big fan-fare wave of his hand before he sits down with the TV remote.


So, does this mean that I'm over-using my flourishes?  If so, I apologize. It's just that I found them last month at Big Lots on sale and I bought a bargain pack that contained a variety of shapes and sizes in 32 colors.  I couldn't resist buying them when I opened the box and discovered that they looked like one of those 32 count Crayola Crayon packs that I owned back in elementary school. My favorite color in that box was periwinkle. I didn't really like the color, but I liked the name, much like the color puce. I mean, I did paint my bedroom periwinkle and puce one time and then had to camp in the back yard for weeks until I could save up my allowance to buy more paint . Back then, flourishes were much too expensive for the average person's income, but with the application of Area 51 technology and mass production in Bangladesh, flourishes are now quite affordable . I just saw a newsclip of President Imadenijabber and he was surrounded by beautiful flourishes in both periwinkle and puce which made me feel much better about the breaking news IAEA announcement that.... drum roll please... (you won't believe this!! )... Iran is trying to develop a nuclear warhead that can be launched on a missle!!! OMG!! Whoodathunkit? I'm sure it's all a misunderstanding.  I mean who would surround himself with perinwinkle and puce flourishes and then threaten to use WMD's?  So, back to the original question: Am I using too many flourishes?


----------



## mamiller

_Flourish_ is a good thing.  Often associated with one of vast talent.
You scared me with the nuclear warhead missle thing  I live within _ifthesirengoesoffalreadykissyourbehindgoodbye_ distance of the Duke Nuclear Power Plant. I affectionately refer to them as Duke's Nukes.  If one could be affectionate in anyway about a nuclear reactor.

Okay...back to your flourishes! Keep them coming!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

we as Vikings do not think we can use flourishes as they are...and as far as nukes we tried bottle rockets and almost burned up a good longboat and none of the crew needed a funreal pyre and nukes are ungainly, they really destroy everything leaving so little to pillage...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> we Viking do not think we can use flourishes as they were...and as far as nukes we tried bottle rockets and almost burned up a good longboat and none of the crew needed a funreal pyre and nukes are ungainly, they really destroy everything leaving so little to pillage...


I'll admit to being young enough to have been scared when I saw "The Viking"?? with Kirk Douglas. I remember that pyre on the boat at the end, but no, there were no duke's nukes in the movie. I imagine if there were, Kirk Douglas would have probably pummelled them with his fist.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> we as Vikings do not think we can use flourishes as they are...and as far as nukes we tried bottle rockets and almost burned up a good longboat and none of the crew needed a funreal pyre and nukes are ungainly, they really destroy everything leaving so little to pillage...


It's a shame about the flourishes, big fella, but good about the nukes... just say no! And bottle rockets? Be careful and be sure to follow the instructions. My question is: Since your longboat was burning, why not get rid of one of the crew at random? Kind of like 'decimation' in the Roman Legions. Ahhh, those were the days...


mamiller said:


> I'll admit to being young enough to have been scared when I saw "The Viking"?? with Kirk Douglas. I remember that pyre on the boat at the end, but no, there were no duke's nukes in the movie. I imagine if there were, Kirk Douglas would have probably pummelled them with his fist.


I do have a nuke or two in my series, so look out, Miss Miller. No nukes in Tempo Rubato, however, you may have noticed that there was a big explosion at one point. I didn't think of having Kirk Douglas show up and just pummel Freida with his fist, but then that would have made a short story, no?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> It's a shame about the flourishes, big fella, but good about the nukes... just say no! And bottle rockets? Be careful and be sure to follow the instructions. My question is: Since your longboat was burning, why not get rid of one of the crew at random? Kind of like 'decimation' in the Roman Legions. Ahhh, those were the days...I do have a nuke or two in my series, so look out, Miss Miller. No nukes in Tempo Rubato, however, you may have noticed that there was a big explosion at one point. I didn't think of having Kirk Douglas show up and just pummel Freida with his fist, but then that would have made a short story, no?


We have no sheep er shame my good man.. bottle rockets what are you saying instruckions the crew don't read and we as healthy Vikings use cukes on our salads and we knowed what a darn decimation point is here: !...short story yes, heck yes it would have been are you some kinda fourner *no/yes/no/no* and ole Fridaa needed a good pummelen as you called it ...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

_Tempo Rubato _ will be on sale for the entire month of March starting tomorrow afternoon (as soon as the DTP will allow). Meanwhile enjoy an excerpt from my tribute to Wolfgang Mozart.

Her eyes blazed at his audacity to presume that he had the right to admonish her. He hardly knew her and she suddenly did not want to know him any further. She opened her mouth to tell him so, but was cut short in her rebuttal by the sight of William abruptly jumping from the closet dressed in a green and blue-feathered bird suit replete with yellow beak and rubbery bird feet shoes. Elisse was stunned to silence. Edward burst out laughing and then placed his hand against his wounded head.

"What do you think?" William's voice was slightly muffled by the beak. He turned around and around and then skipped about the room for them.

"What in the world is that supposed to be?" Edward stopped laughing long enough to ask.

"It's Papageno, of course." William stopped to look at them and then cocked his head in a birdlike manner to look at Elisse. "I found an outfit for you, too, Lisserl!"

William was off again in the direction of the museum he called his closet.

"Lisserl? Papageno?" Edward questioned her in amusement. He was obviously glad to have been spared Elisse's retort by William's antics. "What is he talking about?"

She declined to comment on the 'Lisserl' which was a sort of affectionate nickname.

"Papageno is the bird catcher from the opera der ZauberFlote, the Magic Flute."

Edward appeared none the wiser with this explanation.

"He was a fantasy creature. Half man and half bird." She could not remain angry in light of William's exuberance. "He was in search of the perfect mate, Papagena...Oh, no." She turned to look at the door of the dressing room in time to see William emerging with a large box clutched to his feathery breast. Red and yellow feathers flowed over the top of the box.

"Not Papagena." She moaned aloud.

"Yes, of course." He set the box on the bed. "Who else?"

Elisse looked at Edward who shrugged slightly "He's the boss."

"Yes, I am the head cuckoo, remember?" William reminded her and he now certainly looked the part as well. "Now hurry. We don't have much time."

[...]

"Oh no." She said fingering the bright feathers sticking out of the box. "Do I have to do this? Can't I just have a headache or a heart attack?"

"What? Call in sick on your first day?" Edward chuckled. "I should hope not. Didn't you read the fine print? It's in your contract, you know, the part that says 'and other duties as deemed necessary'?"

"I don't find it amusing at all." She complained.

"Don't feel bad, Elisse." Edward walked toward the door. "I have to go, too."

"Go? Where?" She asked looking at him in alarm at the thought of actually going somewhere in the bird suit.

"To William's party, of course." He turned back at the door. "I'll be going as Don Juan. Appropriate, wouldn't you say?"

Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time


----------



## Brenda Carroll

_Tempo Rubato _ is now on sale for $1.99 for the month of march. Make sure you catch it while it lasts and go to the right link on Amazon for the discounted price. Happy Reading.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NKLNRO


----------



## mamiller

Excellent book, and that is truly a great price for this piece!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you, Miss Miller.  Here's what you get for your money, ladies and gentlemen.  Pay only $.0000083 for each word describing this adventure.  That's less than a micro-second's blip on the national debt counter.  How can you lose?  It's more amazing than Shamwow: You won't know how you lived without it.   It cleans out the everyday blahs better than Oxyclean and for a fraction of the price of everyday cheap paperbacks.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I have so much enjoyed this book (Tempo RUBATO) to the max...its like Mikey "try it You'll like it"


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Imagine a company with the resources, money and technology equal to or greater than Bill Gates, Microsoft and the entire Government Stimulus Packages combined. Now add to that the genius of Albert Einstein and the brilliance of Wolfgang Mozart. Hold that thought and think: _What could possibly go wrong? _ 

Announcing the March sale on Kindle of Brendan Carroll's action/adventure novel:

_Tempo Rubato_

On sale for the month of March for only $1.99


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Brendan Carroll said:


> Imagine a company with the resources, money and technology equal to or greater than Bill Gates, Microsoft and the entire Government Stimulus Packages combined. Now add to that the genius of Albert Einstein and the brilliance of Wolfgang Mozart. Hold that thought and think: _What could possibly go wrong? _
> 
> Announcing the March sale on Kindle of Brendan Carroll's action/adventure novel:
> 
> _Tempo Rubato_
> 
> On sale for the month of March for only $1.99


----------



## Brenda Carroll

In line with our current Washingtonian sentiments concerning the evil greed rampant in big business, Tempo Rubato has an evil company, an evil villainess executive, Russian spies, ******* revelers, classical music, murder, mystery and mayhem. Throw in a little romance, a confused psychiatrist, a strong-willed school marm and an out of control musician and what do you get? _Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time _ and time is running out for all of them.

"Fantasie, nein. Der Vogelfanger bin ich ja..." He answered the patient's question with the proper response.

The blonde man turned his eyes back toward the ceiling. He was actually laughing though not loudly enough to hear clearly.

"What?!" The doctor recovered his own voice and glared at the old man. "What did he say? What did you tell him?"

The old man smiled and shrugged.

"He vanted to know vere he iss and who am I."

"Well, what did you tell him?!" The doctor demanded again.

"I tolt him he iss not dreaming and I told him that I am the bird catcher," the old man smiled at the irritated doctor.

"Frieda!" The doctor directed his attention to the blonde woman still standing in the background. "Get this fellow out of here! I have work to do!" He nodded his head toward the elderly man.

Without further ado, the doctor went back to his examination. The old man brushed the tears from his cheeks and turned to face the woman who smiled at him and beckoned to him to join her. He walked slowly toward the doors leading from the cold, concrete room. Perhaps this one would make them sorry that they had tampered with the works of God. Perhaps this one would be the key to his own future.

"Albert?" The one called Frieda caught up with him in the brightly-lit corridor outside the chamber. "You should know better than that, my friend."

She slipped her arm under his as they continued down the hall. He simply sighed and did not respond.
"We really should spend more time together, you and I." She said pleasantly. "We have a lot in common, you know."

Another shudder passed through his soul.


----------



## mamiller

Mr. Carroll.  I know I've been as quiet as a churchmouse (I have heard some boisterous church mice, so that is a misnomer), but Mr. VW has me busy writing a romance in a landfill.  We were going to title it Love Stinks, but the lead character has lost her sense of smell.  Mr. VW is very talented...did you know?  He did discover America after all.

Anyway, having enjoyed Tempo so much...I'm wondering where you are with Quadrille.  The plot thoroughly intrigued me!!


----------



## OliviaD

Romance in a landfill?   Wow! Now that's a book I'd love to read, Maureen.  When will it be coming out?  Yep, you've been quiet and I, for one, have missed you bunches.  And I second the part about Tempo Rubato.  A great romance even it was written by a guy.  Don't be mad, Brendan, it's just that well... you know, girls just want to have fun!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> Anyway, having enjoyed Tempo so much...I'm wondering where you are with Quadrille. The plot thoroughly intrigued me!!


Funny you should ask, Miss Miller. I just packed the typed manuscript in a box and will not have time to work on it again until I get moved. I'm sick of these boxes everywhere! Don't I wish I had help from the Divine...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan you me and mamiller along with Ms.Merridith will be working together on mamillers book we will pm you shortly...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A short excerpt from Tempo Rubato before I ride off into the sunset. I don't know how long I'll be out of pocket once the move starts. Wish me luck. Available in Kindle, on Smashwords and in paperback. Enjoy!

"I am a psychiatrist. I would never take an oath to a company. That would have been asking a bit too much. I'm a psychoanalyst, actually. I don't mind the analyst part so much. It's the psycho part I'm worried about."
"Pardon me?" She asked somewhat confused. A psychiatrist! Her resolve to be friendly and outgoing almost dissolved into panic. Had they sent him to question her? Was she becoming paranoid? She had never even shared her thoughts of suicide and depression with her dearest friend in Vienna and it had been almost ten years since she had seen her own doctor for the last time. And even then, she had never admitted this to him.
"I mean like I'm a psycho analyst. Get it? Psycho? Analyst?" He frowned at her.
"I think it sounds like a fine profession and most admirable." She told him in all seriousness, still unable to grasp his play on words.
Edward shook his head and chuckled to himself. "Never mind. We should be getting back just in time for breakfast, if we pick up the pace."
"Do you see much of the Maestro?" She asked not wanting to miss the opportunity to ask as many questions as she could before they returned to the house.
"William?" He glanced at her. "All the time." 
"What do you think of him?" She asked.
"I am not paid to think of him." He smiled. "I am paid to think for him. But there I go divulging information again. I'm here to protect his psyche."
"Protect him from what?" She asked, surprised by his statement.
"Things that bother him." He answered.
"Like what?" She pushed the envelope.
"I'm under oath remember?" He laughed again.
"I'm sorry. I didn't mean to pry." 
"Sure you did." He waved one hand in the general direction of the house. "Our William is the toast of the town and making big bucks for the company. They don't want anything to happen to him. Everyone's talking about him. It is an honor and a privilege to wait upon him."
"Now you are teasing me." She frowned and then smiled.
"Yes and no." His smile vanished. "Oh, look, there's my old buddy, Gerald. Hey, you old geezer, over here." Then he added more loudly. "Hey, good buddy! Over here!"











Product Description
Imagine an international company with unlimited resources and state of the art technology run by an ambitious, but unscrupulous woman without a moral conscience. Now add to that the genius of Albert Einstein and the talents of Wolfgang Mozart. Ask yourself the question: What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Looks like I have been out of pocket by 13 pages!!  Wow! Time flies when you're stumbling around with dollies and moving vans and new neighbors and movers and strangers and phone companies and electric companies and no one knows what you are talking about.  I'll certainly have some new tales to tell when I finally get myself arranged here in the Big Woods... sayyy, didn't someone write a book about that?  Anyhow, I need some "Tempo Rubato" right about now to help me get more work done in 24 hours so i can back to writing and resting and thinking... good to be back for a minute or two.  Hope everyone is well out there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I can't believe it! I haven't posted here in almost a month...  Here's another little bit of _Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time_ available in Kindle, on Smashwords and in Paperback. A good adventure, romance, time-travel yarn for the summer:

_They topped a rise in the road just as she passed the first road sign. 'Low Bridge Ahead' it warned in black letters on a yellow diamond. They rounded a curve traveling at speeds far in excess of the speed limit for the narrow road. She knew the tires would have been whining if she could have heard them. Ahead of them she saw the headlight of a train moving at right angles to their approach. The lights of the Humvee picked out the pillars and concrete of a railroad overpass. Elisse screamed as she saw one of the pillars began to buckle and crumble. William looked around in shock and then shouted for her to go faster! She hit the accelerator and heard him shouting something at her as the railcar on the center of the bridge began to lean toward them. The train was coming down and they were headed directly for it. William and Elisse screamed in unison as they shot under the falling boxcar. The noise was deafening. Metal and concrete crashing and grating under the strain. At the last moment and far too late, Elisse slammed on the brake pedal with both feet.

They were thrown forward and then to the right as she pulled on the wheel at the same time. The Humvee screeched under the toppling boxcar and the crumbling bridge making a complete three hundred sixty-degree turn in the road before stopping at the bottom of the dip. They righted themselves and stared out the dust-covered windshield as the boxcar crashed to pavement in front of them exactly where they had been only a split second before.

William opened the door even as the remaining train cars were still falling down the other side of the roadbed. Elisse shouted to him to come back, but he scrambled up the side of the underpass to stand on top of the little manmade hummock to look back in the direction of the Desert Complex. Elisse leaned over to look up him and then jumped as a bright flash of light lit up the sky and his face. He literally fell back down the slope and climbed in the car to slam the door.

"Now is a good time to pray!" He shouted at her before wrapping his arms around her and pulling her into the floorboard of the ATV._


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan we hope you have a book two in the works its an easy read and an interesting subject...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan we hope you have a book two in the works its an easy read and an interesting subject...


I started a sequel to this book some years ago and probably finished about half of it, but the manuscript was lost in a move. I still have the idea in my head, but have no idea when I might ever start it again. Losing that much work puts a damper on things, I'm afraid. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

If time travel was possible and modern physics says it just might be, what could we accomplish if we could go back in time and 'rescue' historic geniuses from untimely deaths? But what might happen if the knowledge fell into the wrong hands? What if Albert Einstein had access to twenty-first century technology? What would Mozart think of Charlie Daniel's fiddle?

_Tempo Rubato_










RED ADEPT: 5 Stars!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was missing this book in my Brendan Carroll Kindle Collection.   Rectified. (ca-ching) And about Mozart nonetheless. And I'm an Opera Queen (not the Queen of the Night, but a Kindleboard Leporello).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thanks, Ed. I'm sure you will enjoy it then. I'm not much on other composers, but I'm a life-long devotee to Mozart. An interesting fact about Opera Queens: Mozart's aria for the Queen of the Night in his Magic Flute opera is said to be the hardest aria in all the world to sing. I've listened to it many times and I believe this is true even though I'm not a soprano. 








As one notable Swiss theologian once said _Whether the angels play only Bach praising God, I am not quite sure. I am sure, however, that en famille they play Mozart._ I am not quite sure I am in complete agreement with Karl Barth about religion, but on Mozart, we agree.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I believe that, and I've heard it so that it is the hardest aria to listen to.  Nothing like an out of tune Queen of the Night. She has some pair, too - I mean two arias.  I am partial to _Die Entfuehrung aus dem Serail_ and _Idomeneo, Re di Creta _ (I love the Sea Chorus). I have DVD's of all his operas except _Bastien und Batienne_, _Ascanio in Alba _ and _La Finta Giardiniera_. My most recent acquistion is that adorable and jovial early work _Il Sogno di Scipio_.

Ed Patterson
(I don't have _La Betula _ or _Zaida_, bit one's not really opera and the other is unfinished, although there's a performing version around)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I don't have as many of the operas as you, but I do love the Escape from the Seralgio.  I like Don Giovanni, of course and I really like Cosi fan tutti with Cecilia Bertolli or is it Bartolli? I forget.  Now I'm wanting to see them! My favorite aria of all is from le nozze di Figaro called non pui drei farfallone amoroso, forgive me if my memory of Italian spelling is off.  It has been a long, long time since I went to the Houston Grand Opera.  I might just have to see what is coming up this season.  They have the loveliest little theater down in Galveston, completely restored from its original design.  I saw the die zauberflaute there way back in the eighties.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bartoli and I love them all even _La Clemenza di Tito_.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Bartoli and I love them all even _La Clemenza di Tito_.
> 
> Ed Patterson


That is true love, Ed. la Clemenza di Tito is pretty


Spoiler



damned


 boring.   I am glad to find someone else who loves Mozart on these threads. In Tempo Rubato, I have him writing a new opera based on _the Hobbit_. He even has a libretto written by Lorenzo da Ponte... is that a spoiler? You know Tolkien had some good songs hidden in there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Something about an Oliphant

Ed Patterson

PS: One opera by Mozart that I can;t abide is _Mitradate, Re di Ponti _ And one I left out that I do love (although my video looks like its shot underwater, is _Lucio Silla_).


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The one song I always remember from the Hobbit is the song about stacking the dishes and cracking all the plates and poor Bilbo is running around hysterically trying to stop the dwarves from helping him.  I think that it would make an excellent opera or operetta.  But what do I know, I'm only a cheap little Indie Author, not a great sponsor of the arts and it's late and I've had too many margaritas to talk legibly about it. Ha!


----------



## mamiller

The Red Cross of Gold series is fantastic, but for something totally unique 'Tempo' is awesome!  Needs to be a movie starring Denzel as Derek.  I can't even venture a guess at William.  That is a character too unique to be portrayed by someone from this century.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I've thought about that myself and used to have some idea of who might play him since my former agent had been trying to sell the film rights to the story at one time.  I guess I'd have to have Johnny Depp now since he is so good at playing characters.   He'd have to wear contacts, but I think he'd be good at it and it's certainly a quirky enough story for him.  I haven't been able to watch Charlie and the Chocolate Factory though, thinking maybe that's a bit too far out for my tastes.  I do plan to watch Alice in Wonderland sometimes soon.  He looks like a clown in the pictures though.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

So sorry to point this out: our ship Liebreeieyann McKindleary the 2nd, points out that Ole' Wolfgang only wrote 41 of those Symphony things and as a result of his discovery you will be billed for his research!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Depp for sure with Meg Ryann and Charlie Daniels...its gonna be a great movie! The book reads like a movie... I have been to almost every place in the book and you feel like your there when you read this book...and I have had a real experince with a gater like the one in your book...  thanks once again for a "timeless" book Brendan


----------



## mamiller

I would love to go to Austria.  I can see myself reenacting the Julie Andrews romp through the grass "The hills are alive with the sound of mewwwwwwwwsick."    Of course I'd fall, roll down the hill in a speedy somersault, and my singing would go something like "daheeeeelsmwfffffsorkeeemewwwwzack"  splat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I know a voice teacher/coach who went to Austria and went to those steps where they sang Do-Re-Mi. She said she sang the song while jumping up and down the steps like the kids did.

Apparently, people looked at her funny. 

She told this story in a class I was taking where she was really focusing on solfege. . . .so we were singing tunes but just vocalizing the solfege syllables. After a few minutes I said, in my best little girl voice, "But it doesn't mean anything." The entire class cracked up and the teacher grinned a mile wide. . .apparently _The Sound of Music_ is like her favorite musical ever! I'm pretty sure she's done the Maria part in community theatre more than once.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> So sorry to point this out: our ship Liebreeieyann McKindleary the 2nd, points out that Ole' Wolfgang only wrote 41 of those Symphony things and as a result of his discovery you will be billed for his research!!


Thank you for noticing the intentional misnomer (is that what it is?). Mozart only wrote 41 symphonies that is true unless you count _the Sound of Music _ in which he cast Miss Miller in the lead role. If you really think about it, Mozart did actually *write * _THE SOUND OF MUSIC _ in each of his compositions which is what composers do.  I can honestly say (and with some embarrassment) that I've never seen _the Sound of Music_, but I've seen many, many snippets of it and I'm familiar with most of the songs. I think Wolfgang would have appreciated it very much. I know that when I was in the church choir some years ago, my favorite song was the Do-Re-Mi warm up session. After that, it was all downhill.  

PS: Mr. VW please send your research bill to Miss Knumberella Akkountier, my CPA.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you for noticing the intentional misnomer (is that what it is?). Mozart only wrote 41 symphonies that is true unless you count _the Sound of Music _ in which he cast Miss Miller in the lead role. If you really think about it, Mozart did actually *write * _THE SOUND OF MUSIC _ in each of his compositions which is what composers do.  I can honestly say (and with some embarrassment) that I've never seen _the Sound of Music_, but I've seen many, many snippets of it and I'm familiar with most of the songs. I think Wolfgang would have appreciated it very much. I know that when I was in the church choir some years ago, my favorite song was the Do-Re-Mi warm up session. After that, it was all downhill.
> 
> PS: Mr. VW please send your research bill to Miss Knumberella Akkountier, my CPA.


wait a minute shes my billing agent and as far as the "som" i try to keep it as far away as possible


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I watched a new documentary series over the past few weeks that was hosted by Morgan Freeman and was very gratified to learn that physicists have come to the conclusion that time travel is indeed possible and not only possible, but happening all the time at the quantum level and at the macro level as well. It it occurs in nature, then there is no doubt in my mind that we can take those same principles and use them to create an actual time machine. Perhaps not in this lifetime, but in some future lifetime, I might help some future Einstein invent the thing. In the meantime, you might want to take a look at what might happen if this future machine falls into the wrong hands or claws or tentacles as the case may be by reading _Tempo Rubato _  $2.99 in the Kindle Store (see link in signature below).


----------



## mamiller

I watch that same show, Mr. Brendan.  Of course I'd like Morgan Freeman to travel back in time and remove that earing he has.  

But, it's fascinating material.  As is Tempo's plot!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That irritated you as well? Ha!  I didn't want to say anthing... I don't have an earring.  I had one for a short while, but my ears seem to grow quite fast.  Already, they are the size of Indian Elephants.  I'm afraid they will be African Elephant sized in a few years.   When my daughters were about 5 and 3 years old, their older brother tormented them terribly as boys are wont to do.  Anyway, they came shrilling at me one morning saying "We want our irritated! We want our irritated!"  I was confused by this and could not understand what they wanted until my son explained that he had told them that having their ears pierced was "getting irritated".


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Only "Pierights" and females should have body "peerscenes" unless your "man" enough however in his case it looks like hes out of tempo...as far as the show me n n the crew give it a a big thumbs (we have a collection of thumbs short story)  up...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Do you mean Piewrights (those who make pies)?  And did you get that thumb collection in New Guinea?  Reminds me of the toe collection that Jack... CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow was wearing around his neck in POTC2.  But at any rate, thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## mamiller

Would that make Jack Sparrow a necromancer, Mr. Warrior?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> Would that make Jack Sparrow a necromancer, Mr. Warrior?


no ,however heres a little known fact... Captain Jack was a member of a rock group "The Toejammers"


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> no ,however heres a little known fact... Captain Jack was a member of a rock group "The Toejammers"


Yes! Whose greatest hit was, "Chicken in a car and the car can't go, that's how you spell Chicago."


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I heard they won a grammy for the Regae tune:  We Be Toe-Jammin'


----------



## vikingwarrior22

yes, they were influenced by Mozart


----------



## Brenda Carroll

_Tempo Rubato _ has a collected another review since I last looked at the page. Although the review was a 3 star, it seemed that the reviewer really liked the story. I read a number of his other reviews and discovered that he is a tough reviewer and now I feel good about getting 3 stars from him. He's tougher than Red Adept for crying out loud!  
He doesn't like the length of the book. I have to admit that the book is long and I've considered chopping it down on several occasions. But it's hard to trim a labor of love. I compare it to trying to decide which things to grab in case of a hurricane evacuation. You have a little time to pack whatever you can in your car and get out, but when you look around, it's hard to decide what should go and what should stay.

For now, the story remains the same length. Look at it like this: You get more words for your money.  Tempo Rubato $2.99 on kindle.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

wonder if Depp could play Mozart...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Size matters, Brendan.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

It seems it matters more than I thought.   I started a thread about it in Writer's Cafe and got a lot of great advice.  Most of it leaned toward cutting the book down, but I don't have time right now to do it.  Perhaps someday soon.


----------



## mamiller

I tried to think of what you could take out, and each scene seemed necessary to me.  William is so complex and he wouldn't be if you took any of that away.

Maybe you could chop off the words, "The End"


----------



## vwkitten

I loved this concept and this book so much that I tacked it at the end of my new Kindle release.

At the end of Poor Unfortunate Souls, it now states:

If You Liked Trish Lamoree, you may also like:

Widow’s Tale by Maureen Miller
Tempo Rubota: Stolen Time by Brendan Carroll

Unless, of course, you want me to take it off...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Gee golly! Miss Trish, I'm all red and speechless.  I don't know what to say!  What an honor.  Thank you so much.


----------



## vwkitten

I think that's a yes, so I'm happy cause I just pushed the publish button -- sitting on pins and needles now waiting for it to pass review. =)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, I see I am a little late here, Miss Trish.  Congratulations on the new book anyway.  I shall have to go and check it out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Temp Rubato ~ Stolen Time

Russians, Italians, Germans, New Yorkers, Texans, Cajuns. Psychiatrists, musicians, teachers, detectives, spies, conductors, composers, fiddlers, geniuses, idiots, evil company execs. Everyone gets in on the action, adventure, time travel, murder, mystery and mayhem. Still only $2.99 at Amazon. Also available in paperback.


----------



## mamiller

I loved this book!  Any word on when Quadrille might be released??


----------



## Brenda Carroll

No work on Quadrille as yet.  I thought I would have time to work on two or three books at one time, but not so!    I am still working diligently on the Assassin Chronicles series, but someday soon I hope to get back to work on Quadrille which is a really fun book.  Tempo Rubato is still available on Kindle of course and I've had some more requests for a sequel.  But before I do that, I will give the book a face lift.  Until then, Tempo Rubato is just waiting to entertain you.


----------



## vwkitten

Just as an FYI -- You have a great review up on Paperpackswap.com and since some people can't get into the site -- here's the review!

"No, you don't understand. This is a beautifully crafted book that you simply cannot read quickly but you want to. You want to devour every page of it with greedy little gulps. Can you really put time travel, a love interest, a famous composer, a secret compound, a Louisiana swamp, a symphony and bayou blues into one cohesive composition.

YES! And the symphony that results is totally believable, engrossing and .... but I must warn you. Read slowly or your brain will explode!!!"

You also have 2 people wishing that your paperback was available for swapping. Here's the link for anyone who can get in this private reader enthusiast heaven... http://www.paperbackswap.com/Tempo-Rubato-Stolen-Brendan-Carroll/book/1448696372/


----------



## mamiller

Too late!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you so much, Ladies!! I am rather partial to this book even though I devote most of my time to other works, it was and is my first love and you know how that is...


----------



## harpwriter

I love the sound of this book.  Music and time travel, two of my favorite subjects!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thank you so much, Miss Harpwriter!  I really enjoyed your site.  Scotland is my favorite subject other than food like turkey, dressing, ham, cranberry sauce, pie and some more pie!!


----------



## vwkitten

harpwriter said:


> I love the sound of this book. Music and time travel, two of my favorite subjects!


I still remember the first time I saw the tags for this book -- time travel and music had me right there, but .... then it got really good. =)


----------



## mamiller

Tempo Rubato makes a perfect Christmas gift..._to yourself_!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A little time travel can go a long, long way if you work it just right and have no scruples. Tempo Rubato shows what could happen if the technology falls into the wrong hands.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mamiller said:


> I loved this book! Any word on when Quadrille might be released??


Waiting for the book to roll in ...


----------



## mamiller

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Waiting for the book to roll in ...


Aahhh..it was written on a scroll?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

It has been said that paper towels absorbed the ink and tp woud have been to soft and therefore taken the edge off


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm pleased to welcome Tempo Rubato as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato is certainly a different sort of book for me, since I spend most of my time writing fantasy novels about Templar Knights, magick, dragons and fairies.  Actually, I wrote Tempo Rubato a few years before I started writing the Assassin Chronicles and tried for a long time to grab a traditional publishing deal for it.  At one point, I had an agent who assured me that he and I would both be rich as soon as he sold the book and the film rights.  Well, that didn't exactly materialize as he expected.
Eventually, I was able to release the book through the electronic medium of eBook, Indie publishing.  Since then, the book has done fairly well, standing on its own merit without the advantage of an agent or a traditional publishing house.

The story might be classified as paranormal romance, a genre I only recently discovered! It also has a great deal of adventure and local color taken from its setting in Texas, Louisiana and Florida.  There is a bit of science fiction thrown in with a guest appearance of Albert Einstein, another of my personal heroes, a bit of paranormal strangeness, humor and of course, romance.  Throw in some classical music and you have Tempo Rubato which is the musical term for "Stolen Time".

Have a look at Amazon.com where it is available for Kindle for $3.99 and also available in paperback.  For those of you without Kindles, it is also listed on Smashwords.com

Happy Reading!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> The story might be classified as paranormal romance


But it's so much more than that! I think it's more adventure and suspense and romance... and clearly a lot of research went into it, too. If someone had suggested a "paranormal romance" to me I would have run away, but this is a truly entertaining adventure story. Good characters, zany plot, a lot of detail and a captivating read.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

In honor of Valentine's Day, I have decided to reduce the price of Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time to $.99 for a limited time. The book is a tribute to my favorite composer, but can generally be classified as a romantic thriller with a bit of science fiction and time travel thrown in for good measure. 
I will let you know when the new price publishes!!

Get Ready to Read!! 

Wow, Miss Susan, that is a wonderful testimonial. Thank you!!


----------



## gentlespirit512

Thank you, Brendan! I'm waiting to nab it after the price goes down. The sample has been on my Kindle for ages!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

All right, Gentlespirit! Here you go. Tempo Rubato is now only $.99 at Amazon.com....

   Get MO-zart for your money!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*MO...MO...MOZZZZARTTTTT!! * Great book...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time is still only $.99 at Amazon for Kindle. Also available in paperback and at Smashwords.

Here we have a small excerpt with the leading lady listening in while the conductor complains about her boss.

_Edward leaned against the banister with his hands in the pockets of a dark blue suit.  Another man, shorter and dressed in black slacks, long-sleeved white shirt and a black vest stood between her and Edward with his back toward her. He had dark hair touched with gray and he gestured animatedly with both hands, obviously upset about something.
"Please, Signori," Edward was saying. "Keep your voice down. The others..."
The angry man spoke in rapid Italian cutting him off. Elisse was fluent in Italian, but he spoke so rapidly, she could only understand part of it: Something rude about the 'others' Edward had mentioned.
"For crying out loud, Carlo!" Edward took his hands from his pockets and stood up to hold his hands out in a conciliatory manner. "English! Speak English. I can't understand a word you're saying. Calm down and tell me what's wrong."
"He is the problem!" The shorter man seemed to take a deep breath and then went to lean stiff-armed on the railing overlooking the foyer. 
"Who? What?" Edward glanced down the balcony toward the elevator.
"You know who I am talking about, Signori. Do not patronize me. He promised we would have the full score today. We have a rehearsal this evening. But where is he? Is he making paper to write on, eh? No! He is in his bed asleep!"
"Look, Carlo." Edward placed one hand on the man's shoulder. "You go on down and get yourself a drink or something and I'll do what I can. Deal?"
Carlo straightened up and ran both hands through his hair in frustration.
"You will get the score, yes?" He asked. 
"Trust me." Edward smiled at him then glanced toward Elisse's door and winked at her!
Carlo muttered something else unintelligible as Edward pushed him gently down the balcony.
"Go on, now." Edward followed him down the balcony a few feet.
"Before dinner?" Carlo looked back at him._


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Elisse Mannheim finds herself in very odd company when she takes a sabbatical from her job to pursue an intriguing mystery in America. Here she is having breakfast with the resident psychologist, who has troubles of his own:

Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time $.99

_ "I suppose you are wondering why they are all standing over there like idiots. Don't be too critical of them. I'm afraid it's my fault."
Edward flagged one of the waiters and the man came to the table. Edward crooked one finger and the man leaned attentively in front of him. The psychiatrist whispered something in his ear and the man trotted off toward the little crowd of on-lookers.
"I'm afraid that they, like you, have some misgivings about me," he shrugged. "That's what makes my life so boring. My would-be clients won't talk to me."
He leaned back in the chair and crossed one leg over the other and crooked one arm over the back of the chair. 
"I'm so misunderstood," he told her lazily. "While I offer my services to others, there is no one here for me to talk to about myself which happens to be one of my favorite subjects."
"That must be truly devastating."
He reminded her of the character from the 007 spy movies with his careless attitude and rumpled tuxedo.
"You would never believe it&#8230; uh, oh. Here they come."
Two women approached the table and he stood up to greet them. One of them was a slight blond woman in her early twenties with a cherubic face and a billowing fluff of hair tied up on top of her head. The other was exactly her opposite. Tall and slim with long black hair hanging sleekly over her shoulders. Her face was long and her eyes, unlike the dancing blue of the blond, were large dark orbs. Both were dressed for tennis with their rackets and towels slung over their shoulders. The taller woman stopped near the table and surveyed Elisse from half-lidded eyes.
"Hello, dahlink, I'm Vash." She did not wait for Edward to introduce them. "This is my friend, Miranda. How do you do?"
Her English was far from perfect. Russian, perhaps Ukrainian.
"Hi!" The one called Miranda stuck out her hand. "Pleased to meetcha."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Get your fill of semi sci-fi, adventure, paranormal with a feel for classical music and Mozart. Only $.99 at Amazon.


----------



## mamiller

One of my favorite Brendan Carroll books!!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Below is an excerpt from the time/travel/paranormal romance/adventure mixed genre novel and stand-alone tribute to my favorite classical composer. For something a bit far removed from Templar Knights, this might be a good book for Spring Reading. Only $.99 at Amazon for Kindle. Also available in paperback.

_ All commotion ceased as a figure began to emerge slowly from the depths of the fog, awkwardly backing up a ladder attached to the inside of the conduits. At the top of the ladder, he stepped carefully over the frost-covered coils feeling his way with his booted feet on a raised metal platform where a team of masked medics waited with a surgical gurney. The man wore a long, wool overcoat and a black tricorne hat. He stooped under the weight of what proved to be the seemingly unconscious form of someone wearing what appeared to be a white nightgown. A second man's head also adorned with a tri-corn hat appeared above the coils laboring with the gowned figure's legs. As the threesome cleared the top of the coils, it became very apparent that their burden was not at all unconscious, but very much awake and very much unhappy with the entire situation.
The old man smiled sadly as he picked up several muffled curses directed at the two booted men. It was his native language, German. The old man edged forward, concentrating his attention, trying to see the man's face.
Everyone in the circular room burst into a renewed flurry of activity. The medics helped to secure the man on the gurney strapping his arms and legs down with Velcro fasteners. As soon as the gurney reached the bottom of the ramp, an agitated crew of technicians, medics and doctors immediately blocked the view. The two oddly dressed men were left standing on the platform, forgotten in the melee. It was impossible to catch a glimpse of the patient. Everyone was talking at once and the old man's ears were again bombarded with half a dozen different languages. He took two more steps forward.
"BP: ninety over forty," a female voice called out.
"Respiration: rapid, shallow," a different voice announced.
"Temp: one zero four point four," a male voice intoned almost simultaneously with the last.
A tall man wearing glasses over the top of his surgical mask stood at the head of the gurney, apparently the doctor in charge. He issued orders left and right as he bent over to peer at the patient's head. The medics shifted positions in response to the doctor's orders to begin attaching various monitors and intravenous tubing to the patient's arms, chest and head.
The elderly man watching the excitement brushed back the vexatious wisp of hair subconsciously and stepped closer as the undulating crowd cleared a bit exposing the patient's face for the first time. The unhappy center of attention did not appear to be very old, at least not as old as some who had passed through this way before; however, it was impossible to accurately judge his age due to the hideous swelling and discoloration of his face. His long, blond hair lay in disheveled strands about his head and his large gray eyes were sunken above dark circles. It was clearly evident that he was suffering from some dreadful disease, which had taken a terrible toll on his physical appearance. The old man winced; he had not expected him to look so bad even though he knew he would have been ill for quite some time._


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The beauty of fiction is that it is 'fiction'... made up... Encarta dictionary defines it as _literary works of imagination_. There were and still are many conspiracy theories surrounding Mozart's death. Some are quite interesting and may indeed have some basis in fact. It is also evident from some of his actual letters still in existence that Mozart, himself, may have believed that he was poisoned. Whether this was actual fact or just a delusion brought on by the illness that killed him, we will probably never know for sure unless more undiscovered documents from the past are forthcoming. When I wrote about Mozart, I incorporated a great of fact and trivia information gleaned from his letters and his biographies. _Tempo Rubato_ was extremely fun to write and truly a work from the heart and my first full length (and I do mean FULL length novel). Here is a small clip from the book:

_"Why did you think I was murdered?" he asked nonchalantly and looked out to the sea.
"Well because of your involvement with a certain secret order," she explained. "I know that you were planning to form your own&#8230; branch and some of the things that history recorded seemed to point to the possibility that some of the members of the original group had been influenced by a radical faction who had found out what you were planning and decided to murder you because of it."
He turned back to look at her frowning deeply. Something about his expression caused her to shudder inwardly.
"It wasn't true, was it?" She asked and he looked away again. 
He didn't say anything for a long time as if some struggle was going on in his mind. He took both of her hands in his and looked into her eyes.
"I cannot imagine how you could have learned all these things," he said. "What do you know about secret societies?"
"Not much," she answered laughing nervously. "They're secret. What could I know? Women are not allowed."
"I really don't know what to think of you." He stuck his hands in his pockets, turned away from her and continue the walk, frowning at the sand. "I can only tell you that some of their methods were not to my liking. I went there to find an ideal and I thought I had found it, but the more I learned the less of the ideal I found. I had hoped to found a separate group. Some of the members shared the same desire and wanted to break away with me. It should have been no big deal as Edward says. But as you have somehow discerned, the group had been infiltrated by a most unscrupulous group of men. Suffice it to say that they were a bit... well, barbaric in their methods. At any rate, some secrets cannot be kept if more than one person knows them. What I can't understand is how Frieda managed to counteract the poison."
"You really believe you were actually poisoned?" She asked in disbelief even though she had written an entire paper to prove that it might have been so.
"I don't believe. I know," he said. "I received the letter."
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Something is rotten in Denmark New York, I mean. First, Elisse Mannheim receives a screwy letter from a NYPD Homicide Detective containing something quite impossible and then one of her students shows up with something incredibly remarkable... eerie, in fact. Elisse is what is known as a 'Mozart Scholar' in some circles. She is an accepted authority on everything Mozart and has a fine reputation as the go-to person whenever a musical manuscript's composer was thought to be some lost original written by Wolfgang Mozart, the classical composure from the second half of the eighteenth century. The novel is full of adventure, whimsy, a little sci-fi and some paranormal underpinnings. For now, it is bargain priced at $.99 at Amazon for Kindle.

_"Please, Dr. Mannheim," Tony interrupted her. "It will only take a few minutes and it will be worth your while." He held up a compact disc and waved it in front of her face. She smiled in spite of her aggravation. Students like Tony were just hazards of the job. "Please?" He said again and clasped his hands together around the disc in awkward supplication.
"All right," she relented. "But just a few minutes. OK.?"
"Bravo!" The boy bounded energetically into the room behind her and spun around oblivious to the mess. "Where's the stereo?"
Elisse waved tiredly toward the wall where she only just realized the Romeo and Juliet was still playing endlessly repeating. She wondered briefly if Tony wanted a cup of coffee and then decided she did not really care. She was too tired.
Tony popped the disc into the player and manipulated the controls as if he had used her stereo all his life. He hurried across the room and plopped down on the sofa beside her.
"Just listen," he said almost reverently.
The music whispered from the speakers at first and then quickly picked up tempo and volume. Violins, violas, cellos. Alluring, soothing. Elisse's eyes felt gritty, her lids began to close involuntarily, but then the music suddenly took a swing down through several descending octaves where a piano joined in following the strings with ascending broken triads. An oboe followed the piano in a haunting echo. A bassoon quickly followed suit. The piano, oboe and bassoon played tag until they finally caught up with each other just before an arresting pause followed by a full orchestral review of the entire piece. Elisse sat straight up, listening intently now. The orchestra ended with two resounding notes in unison and the pianist picked up the melody again, this time solo. A sudden chill coursed up her spine and over her scalp. She recognized the music as surely as she recognized the handwriting she had been studying. This was Mozart at his finest and yet, she had never heard the piece before! She frowned and turned to look suspiciously at Tony. Was this some kind of weird conspiracy designed to drive her crazy? Tony was immersed in the music, eyes closed, directing the music with his right hand. 
She returned her attention to the music, transfixed.
When the finale came, she sat staring, mouth slightly open, at nothing. Unbelieving. Where had this music come from?
"Well?" Tony's voice startled her. "What do you think?"
"Oh." She turned to look at him as if she had forgotten he was there. "It's... it's... extraordinary. May I ask where you found it?"
"At the bookstore on campus," he said with smug satisfaction with her obvious approval. "It's his latest release."
"Whose?" She heard herself ask in a small, quiet voice.
"William Masters, the American," he said matter-of-factly. "I've been trying to locate a copy of it for you ever since I first heard it at a friend's house. I thought you would like it. It sounds so much like him, don't you think?"
"Who?" She asked hesitantly.
"Mozart, of course." _


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> Get your fill of semi sci-fi, adventure, paranormal with a feel for classical music and Mozart. Only $.99 at Amazon.


I just tell folks its a great read you do not have to like classical music to enjoy this...great job...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I just tell folks its a great read you do not have to like classical music to enjoy this...great job...


Thanks, Mr. Warrior. That is exactly right. It doesn't play classical music when you open the file (or book! Ha!) It just talks about Mozart's music a little here and there and a lot about OTHER stuff. It's a little different than what I usually write. 
Still on sale at Amazon for only $.99.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time is still only $.99 at Amazon.com, as well as, Smashwords and Barnes and Noble. A good time travel, adventure, romance story.

A tribute to Wolfgang A. Mozart, my favorite classical composer!


----------



## mamiller

One of my favorites.  Loved this book!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

If you could do a little time traveling, how much would you expect to pay? A couple of hundred thousand? A couple million? How about $.99? A little time travel... a lot of fun... would you believe it? How strange would it be? _Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time_ only $.99 at Amazon.

_ "I'm wiping away our fingerprints." Edward told him irritably. "I'll tell you about it someday. Vienna! Do you realize that Vienna is half a world away? You'll need passports and to get passports, you need birth certificates. How do you think yours will look? Born in Vienna, 1750 something! Yeah, right. Besides you are both probably on the America's Most Wanted list already. What am I saying? I'm on the most wanted list myself."
"Salzburg, 1756." William corrected him.
"What?" Edward looked at him incredulously.
"I was born in Salzburg, not Vienna." William told him. "And I was born in 1756. But I'm sure that Derek will know some way to get us there."
"For all you know, Derek could be calling the police right now." Edward wiped the doorknob and then started on the dresser drawers. "Why did you have to touch everything? What am I talking about? Derek is the police!"
"Let me have a look at your head." Elisse took hold of his arm to try to divert his attention. "Maybe we need to put a bandage on it or something."
Edward stopped scrubbing the telephone receiver and bent closer for her to see. He forgot all about his ravings while Elisse studied the cut above his eye. All he wanted was a little attention, just like Tony Patrizi and any number of her other students in Vienna. The swelling had gone down significantly. Apparently the poultice Joner had applied had worked quite well in spite of the swamp water. She hoped they had not given him malaria or something worse.
"We'll need to take those stitches out in a few days." She told him. "I don't think it needs a bandage."
She pulled down a lock of his dark brown hair toward the affected area. It almost reached. 
"There." She smiled up at him. "It's barely noticeable. If you had gone to the hospital for stitches, they would most likely have shaved half your head just for practice."
"Yeah." he agreed. "Look on the bright side, I suppose." He rolled his eyes.
Just then a horn sounded outside the door. Edward went to the window to peer out cautiously.
"Let's go." He said. "Taxi's here."
They gathered all they had and left the key on the dresser.
The trunk popped automatically as they filed out the door of the pink and green building. The place looked even more rundown in the daylight. Their new transportation was a late model, white Pontiac Bonneville with tinted windows and CD player. The trunk was piled with the arsenal of weapons they had amassed and the remains of their worldly possessions. Everything was stashed on top of the weapons except the violin. They climbed inside to hear the sound of Mozart's flute concerto in D major and to smell the aroma of Kentucky Fried Chicken.
William slid across the back seat to make room for Elisse while Edward got in front. He leaned forward to talk to Derek "Nice music, but I always had trouble writing for flutes. I never cared much for them."
"You had trouble..." Derek looked around at him doubtfully. "You're full of shit. Did anyone ever tell you that?"
"Yes, as a matter of fact." William leaned back in the seat. "What is that smell?"
"Food. Food. Food." Derek handed him a red and white box over the seat and another to Elisse as they pulled out of the drive onto the highway.
William considered the little box suspiciously and then looked at Elisse's.
"Go ahead." she told him. "It has to be better than the breakfast."
"Whose portrait is this on top?" He asked tapping the picture of Colonel Sanders. "That's Colonel Harlan Sanders, the late, great chicken entrepreneur." Edward supplied the answer. "He invented the secret recipe of seven herbs and spices...or was it eight?"
"He looks Russian." William commented on the goateed likeness. "What army did he serve in?"
"Just eat the damned chicken." Derek told him. "What army? Full of shit!"
William looked at Elisse again and shrugged, then he opened the box and took out a piece of the chicken. It was not long before the Colonel's secret was out the box and gone. William inspected each little cup and lid in the dinner box. He held up the spork and looked at it closely. 
"Plastic?" He asked.
Elisse nodded and tore open the wet-nap packet while he watched her. He quickly located his own and followed suit. After wiping his fingers he tore the pouch open and smoothed it out on his leg. He smelled of the wet-nap and tasted the inside of the package.
Elisse had stopped what she was doing to watch him.
"How did they get this metal so thin?" He asked. No one knew the answer or they weren't telling. He played with the wet nap until it dried out completely and then tried to peel the metal off the paper, unsuccessfully. They drove on through the Louisiana countryside. Derek took a series of twisting back roads. Elisse relaxed into the cool leather comfort of the seat and watched William. Edward watched the road signs._


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Do you think a time machine would be wonderful? Probably so, but what if it was in the hands of the wrong people? Have you ever thought of all the possibilities time travel might offer to evil regimes and/or megalomaniacs? So have I, but what if a time machine fell into the hands of an unscrupulous corporation? Think of the profits and fun they could have tinkering with the past.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I finally sold a Tempo Rubato in France. This was a small victory, perhaps, but it still gives me a good feeling to know that somewhere, someone is France is now or is perhaps going to someway, someday read or attempt to read or at least skim over the first book I ever published. Of course, if you would like to see what the fuss is all about, you can. Tempo Rubato is a murder/mystery/romance/sci-fi sort of book, it is still available for only $3.99 in US, UK, France, England, Germany, Italy and Spain. LOL.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

If you haven't read Tempo Rubato, then be sure to watch for it to go up free at Amazon for Kindle in a few weeks. I'm going to give it away to celebrate my birthday October 6th & & 7th. No! I don't have two birthdays. That is simply my "Birthday Weekend". I plan to celebrate all weekend at that Texas Rennaissance Festival, drinking mead and communing with dragons and barbarians.
Be sure to set aside enough money to get your free copy in October. 
Tempo Rubato is a romp through west Texas, Louisiana and Florida. Has a bit of NYC, Vienna Austria and New Orleans in it. There are beautiful villains, love triangles, time travel, music and mayhem.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Only four days til this epic tale goes free for the weekend in celebration of my birthday, October 6th and 7th. Make sure you grab it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Amazon has discounted Tempo Rubato, time-travel adventure with a musical twist to only $.99! Who knows how, why or how long it last. Get on over there and get your copy tonight before they change their minds.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato, adventure, murder, mayhem and madness? Throw in a little sci-fi and you have an epic story. If you are up for a good, long read, it's only $.99 at Amazon. That's $3 off the regular price. Have a happy read!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Looking for a long read for these long, summer days? Get more bang for your buck. Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time is a mystery, adventure, romance, sci-fi, un-categorical read.  
Only $.99 for Kindle or $16.99 if you prefer the paperback version.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002MPPOZW for Kindle.
https://www.createspace.com/3397715 for Paperback.


----------



## crebel

Alas, I have already purchased and read every book you've written (pretty sure, anyway)!  Good to see you stopping by Kboards.

I thoroughly enjoyed Tempo Rubato.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato is an epic read (that means it is looong). If you like big, fat books with lots of twists and turns, high adventure, romance, sci-fi and time travel all rolled up into a cerebral sort of miasma, this is the novel for you. 



_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## Brenda Carroll

If you could go back in time and bring someone back here with you, who would you bring and why? If you wanted to keep him or her a secret, how would you do it? If you wanted to use them for your own profit, how could you do that?
Tempo Rubato is an example of how it might work.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Free for Mother's Day and Monday for the "better late than never" crowd, Tempo Rubato will be free in the Kindle Store. If your mom likes romance with a bit of humor, a bit of mystery and a lot of adventure, she'll love this novel and so will you.


----------

